# Israel demands correction from Sanders,It only killed 532 Palestinian kids in summer 2014!



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014

Damn you Sanders ya got the number to high they ONLY murdered 532 kids!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 10, 2016)

That Sanders is Jewish has little bearing on anything.  American Jews are not Israelis.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> 
> Damn you Sanders ya got the number to high they ONLY murdered 532 kids!


Consult with your heroes in the Islamic terrorist franchise of Hamas. They put women and children in the line of fire knowing they will make opportunities for propaganda purposes. Dead women and children used as human shields by Islamic terrorists make for opportunistic 
islamo-currency.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 10, 2016)

4,500 rockets from Gaza, 85 Israelis killed, 2,639 Israelis casualties

More than 5200 terrorist targets and only 508 killed?  It is a violation by Hamas to put military operations near civilian population.  They were using the civilians as human shields.
Targets identified by Israel are legal under international law.  Israel called to warn people to leave sites they were about to strike to avoid casualties.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> ...





aris2chat said:


> 4,500 rockets from Gaza, 85 Israelis killed, 2,639 Israelis casualties
> 
> More than 5200 terrorist targets and only 508 killed?  It is a violation by Hamas to put military operations near civilian population.  They were using the civilians as human shields.
> Targets identified by Israel are legal under international law.  Israel called to warn people to leave sites they were about to strike to avoid casualties.


I am keeping track of these bullshit lies you clowns call arguments so when time comes to wipe Israel and its supporters off the face of the earth we can use them to justify it all


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes

What bullshit yall got to justify this?


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes
> 
> What bullshit yall got to justify this?



This is a perfect example of bait and switch.

One line of complete bull having bee debunked, you try and switch lines of complete bull. Not surprising as its a common low level debating tactic but once again both lines of bull are easily exposed.

Quote

During the testimony of Prof. Michael A. Newton at the United Nations Fact Finding Mission on the Gaza Conflict he said "_the law is clear that there are some authorized, perfectly valid uses of white phosphorus munitions_". Newton mentions legitimate marking of targets and illumination and shielding of movements as common uses. In urban areas, white phosphorus can prevent incendiary leveling of an area by masking movements in order to avoid snipers or explosive devices.

According to Lt. Col. Raymond Lane, the quality of smoke created by white phosphorus is superior to other smoke producing agents such as Hexachloroethane and Titanium Tetrachloride, and thus difficult to match for blanket coverage.[4]

End Quote

The US military uses white phosphorus regularly in a number of munitions.

So Odious are you saying that all use of white phosphorus is banned ? And can you prove that white phosphorus "incendiary munitions" were used and not just smoke grenades and markers to identify target areas ?

Maybe you should read up on wp and its use in military operations ;--)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=11&ved=0ahUKEwilw_q6tITMAhWJlIMKHUn5CqY4ChAWCBswAA&url=https://www.law.upenn.edu/journals/jlasc/articles/volume10/issue1/Reyhan10U.Pa.J.L.&Soc.Change1(2007).pdf&usg=AFQjCNFFSVwk1p6HSVHcUMww5JVHg_OCqA&sig2=t6h7HSXu9IGu519oL5Y_KA&bvm=bv.119028448,d.amc


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes
> 
> What bullshit yall got to justify this?



Sanders, although misguided, is a man of principles.  This is proven by the fact that, although Jewish, he might disagree with Israel's actions.  You, however, are nothing but a bigoted Hitler wannabe.  This is proven by your disgusting signature line, which is supposedly an "old Polish saying".  That makes you lose all credibility.  You are motivated by nothing but irrational Jew-hatred.  You will use Sanders, a man of principles, to destroy Israel and then send him off to the firing squad.  How do I know this?  Because you have previously threatened my life for my crime of being Jewish!


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes
> ...


No threats just facts that if given a chance I will hope and promise to do my best to accomplish. I use whatever I can to prove my point.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes
> ...


You should stay in the conspiracy theory area....if its critical of Israel to you its a conspiracy! LOL


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> 
> Damn you Sanders ya got the number to high they ONLY murdered 532 kids!







 Is that the best source you have, an islamonazi propaganda outlet that admits all of its reports are fabricated and have no basis in reality


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> ...


You crack me up. When you can stop with the hysterics I will try and respond to you without laughing.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...








 Doesn't take much to crack you up, any lie that demonises the Jews will do.
 Have you heard the Jews are stealing Palestinian land 40 years before Palestine was invented, while momaqd was flying on a horse to a mosque that would not be built for at least 40 years after his death


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes
> 
> What bullshit yall got to justify this?




*Hamas Launches First Phosphorus Rocket at Negev; No ...*
www.haaretz.com/*hamas*-launches-first-*phosphorus*-rocket-at-ne...
Haaretz
Jan 15, 2009 - _White phosphorus_ is not considered a chemical weapon and armies are allowed to ... Israel maintains that it _uses_ munitions in accordance with ...

*Gazans shooting white phosphorus shells into Israel. UN ...*
elderofziyon.blogspot.com/.../gazans-shooting-*white*-*phosphorus*-shells....
Nov 30, 2010 - _Hamas_, on the other hand, is using _white phosphorous_ in anti-personnel ... Clearly, it is a "war crime" for Israel to use _white phosphorus_ in such a way that its use is ...... UN "threatened" CBC reporter; Hezbollah _uses_ hospi.

*BBC exhumes old white phosphorus canard | BBC Watch*
bbcwatch.org/2013/04/29/bbc-exhumes-old-*white*-*phosphorus*-canard/
Apr 29, 2013 - An article entitled "Israel 'to stop using _white phosphorus_ shells'" appeared ... This badly composed piece _uses_ a recent announcement - relating to the ... The report neglects to mention that – according to _Hamas_ – around half ...

*CBS Incorrectly Claims Israel Used 'Banned Weapon ...*
www.newsbusters.org/.../cbs-incorrectly-claims-israel-us...
NewsBusters.org
Jan 26, 2009 - _Hamas_ just ended a bloody war with Israel in Gaza, and tonight there is ... But the use of _white phosphorus_ (WP) is not banned outright, though there ... measures that the Israeli military _uses_ to minimize civilian casualties, such ...


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

I wonder if these clowns are part of the IDF's cyber unit or they are just paid by the terrorist state to troll forums about anti Israel posts..


----------



## Hollie (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> I wonder if these clowns are part of the IDF's cyber unit or they are just paid by the terrorist state to troll forums about anti Israel posts..


Apparently you're embarrassed when you're taken to task for your silly cutting and pasting.

Why are you whining? Hamas will gladly offer up the lives of women and children while they commit their usual acts of Islamic terrorism. Your cutting and pasting should be committed to explaining why the Arabs-Moslems occupying the disputed territories really have no issue with being  sacrificial camels on the altar of Islamic terrorist worship.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if these clowns are part of the IDF's cyber unit or they are just paid by the terrorist state to troll forums about anti Israel posts..
> ...


LMAO embarrassed!? ROFLMAO! HAHAHA I find you clowns desperation HILARIOUS. Keep going I am laughing.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> ...


how do you know ?  fox news ? robert murdock?


----------



## dani67 (Apr 10, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes
> ...


great source.  bbc and .haaretz


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> I wonder if these clowns are part of the IDF's cyber unit or they are just paid by the terrorist state to troll forums about anti Israel posts..








The same old mantra when evidence is brought to show you got it wrong again. When Israel used W.P. it was not illegal for the use it was put to, only after it became illegal did Israel stop using it. But hamas had sent out scavengers to collect W.P. to use in their illegal rockets making them a double war crime.

 How much are you paid to troll the internet with your islamonazi propaganda lies and blood libels, or do you do it for free because you are allowed to live in the boiler room.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...









I love it when the ignorant prove themselves. 

You clearly have no idea of my opinions of how Israel has handled the hostile Arab Muslims.


----------



## fanger (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> 
> Damn you Sanders ya got the number to high they ONLY murdered 532 kids!


When will Germany demand a correction of Jewish claims that four million died at Auschwitz 
since reduced to 1.5 million


----------



## fanger (Apr 10, 2016)

When accused of killing 1,000´s of Palestinian children, Israel reacted by saying that´s a Lie we only killed 532. they still said it with a straight face


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 10, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




*UN report outlines how Hamas used kids as human shields ...*
nypost.com/.../un-report-outlines-how-*hamas*-*use*d-kids-a...
New York Post
May 2, 2015 - The headlines in most places were entirely predictable: “UN Says Israel Killed 44 Palestinians in Schools During Gaza War.”. ... Because _Hamas_, desperate to win world sympathy by any means, has always been happy to _use_ Palestinian innocents as _human shields_ — the more casualties ...

*Hamas DID use schools and hospitals in Gaza Strip as ...*
www.dailymail.co.uk/.../*Hamas*-DID-*use*-schools-hospitals-Ga...
Daily Mail
Sep 12, 2014 - _Hamas_ admits it DID _use_ schools and hospitals in Gaza Strip as '_human shields_' to launch rocket attacks on Israel - but claims it was 'mistake'.

*Hamas Admits to Using Civilians as Human Shields | The ...*
www.thetower.org/1067oc-*hamas*-admits-to-using-civilians-as-*human*-*sh*...
Sep 15, 2014 - _Hamas_ officials cited by the AP defended their _use of human shields_ by asserting that the population density of the Gaza Strip gave them little ...

*Is Hamas using human shields in Gaza? - CNN.com*
www.cnn.com/2014/07/23/.../*human*-*shields*-mideast-controversy/
CNN
Jul 23, 2014 - Israel's claims that _Hamas uses_ and even directs civilians as _human shields_ are difficult to prove in an active ground war, experts say.

*In Gaza, Hamas fighters are among civilians. There is ...*
www.theguardian.com › World › Gaza
The Guardian
Jul 24, 2014 - Israel's accusation that _Hamas_ is using civilians as _human shields_ has ... Israel claims _Hamas_ routinely _uses_ hospitals, mosques, schools and ...


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 10, 2016)

fanger said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> ...



1942 paper and that was one camp


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Arab Muslims using human shields






And child soldiers 






The Geneva Conventions clearly state that training children younger than 15 is a war crime


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

fanger said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> ...


Holohoax.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Arab Muslims using human shields
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...8GLEdCuIf/wBeb/pN+hrq6pMKPz9Ce6voP0rq6uqZQ//Z http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...VV8s5Tu30dj/kl9K5P2t/95f/AB/sKVKg+kN4f91/g//Z
> 
> The Geneva Conventions clearly state that training children younger than 15 is a war crime


More like protecting them from the IDF terrorists.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Arab Muslims using human shields
> ...



So protecting civilians and children is having them all stand around, in the open, while you take pot shots at the enemy.

Interesting.

Very interesting

And I suppose this is protecting them as well.


----------



## fanger (Apr 10, 2016)

A symbolic parade?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 10, 2016)

fanger said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> ...



The article says that POLAND has cut its estimate, so that means Poland originally estimated the deaths at 4 million at Auschwitz.  As long as I can remember, I never heard of such a high estimate for Auschwitz alone.  There were many other camps, besides the work that the firing squads did in those ravines and pits.


----------



## fanger (Apr 10, 2016)

But the Jews never cut their estimate of 6 million even when Poland reduced the claim by 2.5 million


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 10, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Oh, now that I've read more of the article, I see what happened.  Poland inflated the numbers to exaggerate the number of non-Jews who had died there.  Research forced them to reduce the numbers and admit that the majority of the victims were Jews.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 10, 2016)

in 42 the full degree of what happened in the camps was not known.  Even now, nazi documents are exposing information that has been unseen for more than 50 yrs.  It will take years if not decades to go through it all.


----------



## fanger (Apr 10, 2016)

So how many jews died at Auschwitz, and how many were killed


----------



## fanger (Apr 10, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> in 42 the full degree of what happened in the camps was not known.  Even now, nazi documents are exposing information that has been unseen for more than 50 yrs.  It will take years if not decades to go through it all.


The information could be released tomorrow, but it might not suit the jewish agenda


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 10, 2016)

You needn't be jealous fanger.  Although over 90% of the victims at Auschwitz were Jews, I read that there were a couple of camps with more non-Jewish victims.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 10, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> 4,500 rockets from Gaza, 85 Israelis killed, 2,639 Israelis casualties
> 
> More than 5200 terrorist targets and only 508 killed?  It is a violation by Hamas to put military operations near civilian population.  They were using the civilians as human shields.
> Targets identified by Israel are legal under international law.  Israel called to warn people to leave sites they were about to strike to avoid casualties.


Who should listen to you? Israel may fight terrorists abroad but Syria not even at home? Organ trafficking by an Israeli is saving lives? Hamas is terrorist but al-Qaeda is democrat?
Israel may bomb children, Syria may not even bomb terrorists?

You cannot be taken serious, puppet.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2016)

fanger said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> ...









 Since when has it been of any concern for this board, why are you deflecting away from the remit again. You seem to be doing this a lot lately now that the world is set against the muslims, scared of losing all that lovely support you never had.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2016)

fanger said:


> When accused of killing 1,000´s of Palestinian children, Israel reacted by saying that´s a Lie we only killed 532. they still said it with a straight face







 And you forget to add that if the islamonazi terrorists had not fired illegal weapons then not one person would have been killed or injured.  Seems that you cant grasp the simple fact that the Palestinians are killing themselves


----------



## Shusha (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> I am keeping track of these bullshit lies you clowns call arguments so when time comes to wipe Israel and its supporters off the face of the earth we can use them to justify it all



Am I the only one who caught the irony of a thread about the deaths of innocents which was created by someone who calls for the genocide of Jews?  See, murder is wrong.  Oh, unless you are killing Jews.  Then its fine.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...







 Don't forget that is the total deaths, not the Jewish deaths, and Israel has not denied the revised figures.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 10, 2016)

fanger said:


> So how many jews died at Auschwitz, and how many were killed



There were three Auschwitz camps and a number of outer camps around them.

Nazis listed deaths and dates, method of deaths are listed online in most cases.  All deaths were due to the nazis and the encampments.


----------



## alpine (Apr 10, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> ...





aris2chat said:


> 4,500 rockets from Gaza, 85 Israelis killed, 2,639 Israelis casualties
> 
> More than 5200 terrorist targets and only 508 killed?  It is a violation by Hamas to put military operations near civilian population.  They were using the civilians as human shields.
> Targets identified by Israel are legal under international law.  Israel called to warn people to leave sites they were about to strike to avoid casualties.




At what point Hamas terrorists were using the children as human shields, when Israeli artillery shells killed kids playing football at the beach of Gaza?



Sanders is a progressive, he aint gonna support right winger nuts in Israeli government just because they are jews...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...









 Of course it is, just as the Armenian massacre was a hoax and the Ukraine massacre also.  I wonder how many of the alleged atrocities by the Israeli's would be counted as hoax as well


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Arab Muslims using human shields
> ...







Then they should be outside of the war zone, and not being used as human shields.


 Another failure by odious..............


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 10, 2016)

fanger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > in 42 the full degree of what happened in the camps was not known.  Even now, nazi documents are exposing information that has been unseen for more than 50 yrs.  It will take years if not decades to go through it all.
> ...



You are grasping at straws again. 

See 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...4JXCzOsgtqLY2U_UeRPdPQ&bvm=bv.119028448,d.amc

The fact that the Arab Muslims have only managed to get five or six hundred of their own children killed in this latest round of senseless violence from Gaza is by and large irrelevant. Other than I guess, to show how the Arab Muslims hyper-inflate their casualties in order to vilify the victims and lie about who the aggressor is. 

So typical its more than obvious to any civilized people


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 10, 2016)

alpine said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



they were targeting a compound belonging to Hamas’s Naval Police and Naval Force which the kids were play near.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 10, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



there were several beach incidents. One is a pallywood production, I think the other was an errant naval fire. So which one are we going to discuss.


----------



## alpine (Apr 10, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




Then that means they are horrible at targeting because they missed by miles.........


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes
> ...



I also doubt Odius gives a shit about Palestinians either, they're merely a tool he can use to attack Jews.

I like Bernie Sanders, and he has been principled and consistent throughout his career and his campaigns have shown an incredible lack of mean spiritedness.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 10, 2016)

alpine said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



The bob wired area and the jetty are part of the naval compound


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 10, 2016)

alpine said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...








you can see the jetty and smoke where the boys were playing and the man carrying one boy away from it.

Kids were right next to the naval compound not in the main area of the civilian beach.

that mile was only a few feet.  Kids should not have been by the bobbed wire and storage buildings of the compound


----------



## Shusha (Apr 10, 2016)

What really happened to the four boys on the beach.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2016)

Shusha said:


> What really happened to the four boys on the beach.



How credible is this account?  Never heard of this guy.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 10, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > What really happened to the four boys on the beach.
> ...




He has a much longer account which I have read, which is incredibly detailed.  It certainly clears up some obvious discrepencies in the media accounts.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



I think there are usually discrepancies, I looked it up in wikipedia and it seems an unintentional tragedy that might have been avoided, but was not a deliberate targeting of the children as children.  Horrible for the family, their suffering didn't end there.  2014 Gaza war beach bombing incidents - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## alpine (Apr 10, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




First you claimed hamas was using kids as human shields
Now you claim kids were in fault playing next to some barbed wires

This was a good demonstration... Thank you...


----------



## Shusha (Apr 10, 2016)

alpine said:


> First you claimed hamas was using kids as human shields
> Now you claim kids were in fault playing next to some barbed wires



No, Hamas is at fault for placing weapons and military objectives in the close vicinity of civilians.


----------



## alpine (Apr 10, 2016)

Shusha said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > First you claimed hamas was using kids as human shields
> ...




First off, there is no proof that it is what you claim it is. You just showed some totally irrelevant photos and posted a story and expect us to believe that bullshit?

Only fools believe that stinky government propaganda. 

If Israeli government was so concerned about what happened on that beach, they would and could have proved what happened very easily and comprehensively.

There is a saying, "sleep with the blind, and you will wake up cross eyed". 

Israeli right wingers slept with the islamofascist fanatics, 
and now they have become fascist fanatics themselves...

How pity what the secular progressive Israel have become...................


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 10, 2016)

alpine said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...


 
The links of the human shields were from differing years and dates.  The beach event was separate from those.

Gaza is the size if Detroit, 7X the size if manhatten.  Not everything happens on the same street or even the same neighborhood.  Gaza is made up with a number of cities, industrial areas and farm lands.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 10, 2016)

alpine said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



I've never been in the military ( thank all the gods ) But I did "recreate" close to a naval firing range for long enough to know that sometimes shots don't go where they are aimed, sometimes by miles.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...







When Israelis Teach Their Kids To Hate

Nice try but when you MURDER and commit genocide against an entire people a time will come when the children KNOW what is going to happen and that generation decides enough is enough.


Shusha said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > I am keeping track of these bullshit lies you clowns call arguments so when time comes to wipe Israel and its supporters off the face of the earth we can use them to justify it all
> ...


Jews are the ultimate enemy of the entire world. Without jews there would be 99% less war,Less if any racial problems,economic issues etc. 

In a nutshell, Judaism is a tribal code of hate toward all other tribes, it is hate for that which is outside of itself.


Imagine a World Without Jews


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



LOL I always get a laugh out of the genocide charge.

So the Israeli's feed house and provide security for a few hundred thousand enemy combatants mixed in with some refugees back in 1948 and by 2016 they number in the millions.

But you want us to believe its genocide.






Oh and that Nazi blog you referenced. Seriously ?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You are daft.

Or looney.

or both.

A world without Jews?  We are everyone - black, white, brown, jewish, muslim, christian....you get rid of one, you get rid of all.  You get rid of richness and diversity and create an itty bitty inbred vacuum chamber.

Pro-genocidests are rarely on the right side of any debate.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


I don't need to be on the right side of the debate...MIGHT IS RIGHT.  All I need is MIGHT and FORCE to do as I please. Not just me but MILLIONS of people like me. The arabs can be used to do the dirty work of rounding them up and guarding them. I would love to become a new Josepf Mengele! Angel of Death!


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



While I understand the need to encourage people to dream big, you're aspirations border on the delusional.

I recommend you stick with the ant farms for now.

Have you ever noticed that the Might is Rightests typically have a short duration?


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Of course they do. The criminal conglomerate controlled and run by Jews is HUGE and VERY powerful. Takes a very dedicated and honorable man like Hitler to try and defeat them.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Things didn't go well for Hitler now did it?  Goes to show, good eventually overpowers evil.  I suggest you take that lesson to heart.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 10, 2016)

WOW, just wow

So now we know.


Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...





Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...




Just wanted to keep a record of those two darling little admissions in case anyone ever took you seriously ever again.

I've heard of people like you, Odious, but I've never actually met one. But maybe this is worthy of another thread as I'm sure a discussion of the mentality it must take to venerate a guy like Hitler could fill volumes 

Oh and Sanders said in his statement he didn't know what the real number was. So yeah, Go Bernie


----------



## Preacher (Apr 10, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


But he took on the EVIL that is the Jewish Power in the world. The CLAW dug into mankind's back. You obviously don't realize how close Hitler came to winning the war. To bad he didn't destruction of the jewish power in the world would have been great for EVERYONE in the world.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I think its fair to say you are one seriously sick individual at this point.

Hitler actually didn't come that close to winning the war. He was a poor commander at best and were it not for the tenacity of the German people the conflict would unlikely have lasted as long as it did. Hitlers days were numbered the instant he attacked Russia as he couldn't possibly win in that theatre and the majority of his generals thought the move a major error in judgement.

His psychosis was inescapable once his armies started getting into trouble, he even fantasized imaginary armies coming to his rescue, all the while ordering one general after another to commit suicide. His own people tried several times to assassinate him. 

Odious veneration of the monster is evidence of a similar level of dilution in that not only are the views of Nazi Germany pure fantasy but they are universally reviled everywhere except the Arab Muslim world.

Which brings us back to the Israeli Arab Muslim issue and just how many innocents the Arab Muslims thrust into the line of fire ?


----------



## Shusha (Apr 10, 2016)

Odium said:


> Jews are the ultimate enemy of the entire world.



And by your belief system, the measure of good or evil is based on whether or not you are murdering the innocents of the "right" enemy.  As long as you are murdering the "right" people (the ones which you, personally label as evil), murder is not only acceptable -- its obligatory.  This is what ISIS teaches.  

Thankfully, Judaism does not teach this.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Odium said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



WOW 

OK so I can't wait to hear you quote whatever that supports this particular sick view. 

And what exactly does this have to do with Bernie sanders and Israel being at odds over the number of victims thrust in front of the guns.


----------



## fanger (Apr 11, 2016)

¨ thrust in front of the guns¨.?
You blame the victim for israeli crimes?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

And most of those classified as "kids" are actually 14 to 21 year olds who are actually young Hamas terrorist recruits. If you don't believe me look at the list.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

fanger said:


> ¨ thrust in front of the guns¨.?
> You blame the victim for israeli crimes?



Actually I blame the Arab Muslim mentality for thrusting their own woman and children in front of military targets. 

You can't expect Israel to simply not defend itself because the Arab Muslims hide behind the skirts of their wives and thrust their children just far enough out of the way that they can get a clear shot at the Israeli's.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

alpine said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...







 Another person that confuses miles a metres   The compound was right there in the video, and the kids were encouraged to play there so they would be human shields


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

Roudy said:


> And most of those classified as "kids" are actually 14 to 21 year olds who are actually young Hamas terrorist recruits. If you don't believe me look at the list.









 Not forgetting that under Palestinian law the age of majority is 14 for males and 9 for females


----------



## Humanity (Apr 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And most of those classified as "kids" are actually 14 to 21 year olds who are actually young Hamas terrorist recruits. If you don't believe me look at the list.
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 11, 2016)

Odium said:


> Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> 
> Damn you Sanders ya got the number to high they ONLY murdered 532 kids!


*+532* : No. of Palestinian kids 'murdered' according to the OP

*-532* :  Minus those killed unintentionally as collateral casualties when targeting legitimate military targets illegally embedded within civilian population centers:

*-------*

*=  0 *: *No. of Palestinian kids 'murdered' in Reality*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When you intentionally, and coldly, and with calculation and malice aforethought, embed your war assets ( rocket launchers, mortars, tunnels, weapons caches, operational headquarters, barracks, training centers, munitions bunkers, sortie and staging and sally ports, etc.) amongst your civilian population - including within schoos, hospitals, mosques, community centers, etc. - hoping that the Enemy will kill large numbers of your own people...

So that you can make political and propaganda profit from such tragedy, well...

Decent folk really don't sympathize with you or the victims in the kind of numbers that you want and need, and you do far more harm to your cause than good from such barbaric practices.

Oh, and, BTW... civilian casualties generated by legitimate military targeting operations are not classified as '_murder_', either at-law or ethically, eh?

Don't want high civilian casualties? (1) stop poking at the Isaeli bear with a stick and (2) stop embedding your war assets in your resideitial neighborhoods.

===========================================================================================================================================

Thank you for playing.

Next batter, please.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > What really happened to the four boys on the beach.
> ...








If your own gut instincts at seeing the evidence and reading the narrative is not enough then not even Mother Theresa as an eye witness would change your POV. He debunks many pallywood propaganda videos by using the available evidence, and asking questions that cant be answered without raising further questions


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...








 The thing is some people looked at the incident much closer and found that the 4 children were sons of fatah members, when the bodies were released for autopsies they were found to be partly decomposed and with parts missing. This could be accounted for by being "older" than the actual event.  
But take anything that comes out of Palestine with a pinch of salt after hamas decreed that only Palestinian cameramen would be allowed to take pictures. That was part of the problem in 2014 that caused hamas to start threatening journalists when they started to report the truth of the use of human shields and propaganda


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

alpine said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...









 And your evidence to counter the claims covered by the evidence is what, the words of some islamonazi propagandist. Read the posts again and you will see that hamas is deliberately placing terrorist posts next to where children will play and hotel's housing foreign journalists. The parents of the children should have kept their children well away from the compound, and made noises to the journalists so they would report the crimes against humanity taking place.

 You find it so much easier to just fall back on your brainwashing and blame Israel for everything


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

alpine said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...









 Why don't you look it up and get it from the horses mouth


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

Odium said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...










So were are the charge sheets of these alleged murders, or are you changing the law to suit your POV.


 SO now 12 million Jews are the cause of 99% of the wars today, even in nations that have no Jews living there. Stop and think how utterly stupid your claims are when the world could rid itself of the Jews in one day. You are fuelled with Jew hatred so much that it clouds your thinking


----------



## Humanity (Apr 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I did!

Better the horses mouth than the horses arse!!!

Looks like you failed again Phoney!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...









 Just your typical pro Palestinian propagandist who will believe any LIE as long as it is against the Jews. If you look you will see many on here just the same to a greater or lesser amount. That cant see that the Jews are doing nothing wrong just trying to defend themselves against evil.

 When you see the hatred spelt out like this you then start to wonder just what you really believe in, and it starts with asking why Israeli laws are not used in Palestine.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

Odium said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...








 And you are wrong again as it does not say that at all, that is just what the cretinous Nazi's have been told to believe


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

fanger said:


> ¨ thrust in front of the guns¨.?
> You blame the victim for israeli crimes?









 When they are hamas crimes yes, after all Israel did not fire illegal weapons at the Palestinians did they ?


----------



## Preacher (Apr 11, 2016)

Ah the simple minds of Israel lovers...they even try to justify the SLAUGHTER of children. Yet they want us to feel sorry for the holohoax where supposedly 6 million jews died....I don't feel a damn bit sorry I am just sorry it wasn't EVERY JEW!


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 11, 2016)

Odium said:


> Ah the simple minds of Israel lovers...they even try to justify the SLAUGHTER of children. Yet they want us to feel sorry for the holohoax where supposedly 6 million jews died....I don't feel a damn bit sorry I am just sorry it wasn't EVERY JEW!



You're disgusting.  My dad's whole family were wiped out.  May you go to Hell.


----------



## alpine (Apr 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




You find it so much easier to just fall back on your brainwashing and blame Palestinian civilians for everything...

And you are not even aware of it...

Ironic, innit???


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Ah the simple minds of Israel lovers...they even try to justify the SLAUGHTER of children. Yet they want us to feel sorry for the holohoax where supposedly 6 million jews died....I don't feel a damn bit sorry I am just sorry it wasn't EVERY JEW!
> ...



You will will find that whole families have been wiped out in Gaza, many times over.  Should we find you disgusting for reveling in the death of Arab children?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow, comparing Gaza Islamic terrorist animals who intent to commit a second holocaust on Jews in their own holy land, to victims of the Nazis.  How low can these psychos get.  When in reality the Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic nationalism.

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers


----------



## Hollie (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


The issue facing you Islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers is your inability / refusal to assign responsibility to your Islamic terrorist heroes for putting those Arab children in the line of fire. 

Should we find you disgusting for using those_ Poor, Oppressed 'Pal'istanians_™ as cheap currency for your propaganda?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

Odium said:


> Ah the simple minds of Israel lovers...they even try to justify the SLAUGHTER of children. Yet they want us to feel sorry for the holohoax where supposedly 6 million jews died....I don't feel a damn bit sorry I am just sorry it wasn't EVERY JEW!


And yet you Nazi Islam firsters completely ignore the barbarism and murder of innocent people by Muslims all over the world.  Nobody is asking for you to feel sorry, Achmed. You're just upset that Jews continue to survive and succeed. That will not change.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

alpine said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...






 Still no evidence to support your claims, but then did I ever expect any.

 What is ironic is you never have any answers so have to parrot to get out of the hole


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Wow, comparing Gaza Islamic terrorist animals who intent to commit a second holocaust on Jews in their own holy land, to victims of the Nazis.  How low can these psychos get.  When in reality the Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic nationalism.
> 
> Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers



The murderous Israeli Jews are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Zionism.  Both ideologies have no qualms about murdering children, as Israeli government officials have stated publicly.

"Israel’s new justice minister considers all Palestinians to be ‘the enemy’.........................................referred to Palestinian children as "little snakes" and appeared to justify the mass punishment of Palestinians living under Israeli occupation."

Israel’s new justice minister considers all Palestinians to be ‘the enemy’


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...








 Brought on by their own stupidity. Just wish that the Palestinians don't get their own way or you will be next to be evicted from your home and I will be the strongest supporter of you losing your rights


----------



## dani67 (Apr 11, 2016)

jewish semitic killing arabs semitic.
arabs semitic killing jewish semitic.
semitic kill semitic.
palestini leaders and israeli leader have same father. mr Abraham
they made two shi...... religions and people still suffering because of their religion 
its family problem.
who cares ?
we can watch it  and eat popcorn and enjoy it


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, comparing Gaza Islamic terrorist animals who intent to commit a second holocaust on Jews in their own holy land, to victims of the Nazis.  How low can these psychos get.  When in reality the Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic nationalism.
> ...



Interesting that the Arab Muslims declare war and then don't want to be treated or considered the enemy. 

Unique logic but sorry, its not very rational. 

We have a hostile force hiding behind the skirts of their own wives and children and we have a hostile force strapping bombs on their own children, naturally Israel is forced to consider them the enemy lest the terrorists have a free reign. 

So what does this have to do with Senator Sanders getting his numbers wrong ?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Please link to that "reveling" specifically.  I mean me, personally.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, comparing Gaza Islamic terrorist animals who intent to commit a second holocaust on Jews in their own holy land, to victims of the Nazis.  How low can these psychos get.  When in reality the Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic nationalism.
> ...








 So what about every islamonazi then that calls Jews and Christians PIGS, APES and DOGS and repeats the commands from the koran and hadiths to " KILL THE JEWS AND CHRISTIANS ".

 So much for your friendliness with the muslims when fully 500,000,000 think and act in this way


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Wow monte, I thought you were brighter than that.  This Odium guy said that he wishes every single Jew had died in the Holocaust.  When I objected to that specific statement which was outrageous, you really had no business commenting on that.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...




I think OD has OD'd on his own prejudice, and what ever cocktail of things he takes.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Unfortunately, because you have a majority of nutcases, that condone, justify and yes, revel in the murder of Palestinian children, among the Israel supporters (some have just posted in defense of child murder), you get lumped into that group.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 11, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Why don't you look it up and get it from the horses mouth


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Oh Monty, now is it so necessary that you twist the facts into more half truths to justify your nonsense ?

I don't recall anyone defending child murder. We were just laying blame where blame is due. Squarely at the feet of the Arab Muslims who use children as shields and bombs when confronted for their acts of terrorism.






Its a classic Arab Muslim move to endanger innocents and then cry foul when they are injured.

As I recall you referred to this scene as defending Gaza or something to that effect ;--)) when in fact its a gross violation of not only international human rights law but also the Geneva Conventions.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Do you have a non-biased source to confirm that?

I take everything that comes out of Israel in regards to the Palestinians with a pinch of salt as well.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

PS
Coyotes are not vermin, they are an important part in the ecosystem. When I owned the ranch I used to leave the coyotes alone. I just built better chicken coups. The horses didn't care one bit and in foaling season I never had any problems. I did bring the little ones in, but I never lost one.

My neighbors on the other hand, fought tooth and nail with the coyotes and left their fences in disrepair. I'll give you one guess as to who had predation losses and who didn't. ;--)

The concept of vermin is way outdated. Everything is an essential part of the whole.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I don't think most people here revel in the murder of Palestinian children beyond a few obvious psychopaths.  I also don't think most people here revel in the murder of Jews beyond a few obvious psychopaths.  Monte, I don't think Odium is the right person to defend here.  He has clearly stated he is on the side of genocide, and that is seldom the right side to be on and I certainly don't think that is the side you are on.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> PS
> Coyotes are not vermin, they are an important part in the ecosystem. When I owned the ranch I used to leave the coyotes alone. I just built better chicken coups. The horses didn't care one but and in foaling season I never had any problems. I did bring the little ones in, but I never lost one.
> 
> My neighbors on the other hand, fought tooth and nail with the coyotes and left their fences in disrepair. I'll give you one guess as to who had predation losses and who didn't. ;--)
> ...




Internet coyotes can be pests tho...just ask around 

I do love coyotes.  A few weeks ago, they were singing out in the fields.  What a wild and wicked and enchanting chorus they made 

I better bring this back around to the topic though....hmmm

I oppose coyote genocide!


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Monty seems rabidly racist. He's constantly making blanket statements about the Joooos. Which makes his position obviously racist. 

I think you are giving him way to much credit as his views are in line with the Arian Nazi mythos.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I think most people stop short of advocating genocide.  At least I hope so.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > PS
> ...



I spend summers away from my business guiding in Yellowstone. I'll be out 14 weeks this year in the back country.

But don't worry, I have a satellite connection ;--)

I'm sure Monty has supported the Hamas view over and over, which is an avowed genocidal view


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 Only because you are only one step away from being as brainwashed as odium. Strange how when it supports your views Isreal can tell no lies, double standards ?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



I have never supported Hamas, nor the murder of children of any religion. You, on the other hand, support and justify the murder of children as long as they are not Jewish.


----------



## alpine (Apr 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Breaking the Silence › Israeli soldiers talk about the occupied territories

It is just sad to see Israel to become just like one of them...
But my expectations were too high to begin with, I guess...


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...




I think that is so cool that you're a guide.  I visited Yellowstone several times (my grandmother lived in Salt Lake City) but it's been years.  She used to take us camping in the Albien (sp?) Basin.  At the time it was so strict you could not leave anything behind.  Now, it's developed   I just finished reading a book about a guide in Botswana and his experiences (Whatever you do, don't run) - very interesting.

I think what sometimes happens in threads like these is people get so entrenched in positions, they paint themselves into a corner and come off more extreme then they really are.  That is not the case with this thead - which is a faintly disquised vehicle for attacking Jews in general, via Israel.  Israel's positions aren't discussed nor it's policies - just the Jews.  Supporting genocide pretty much puts a great big pigeon splat on the OP.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Huh?

Do you not think it wise to take biased sources with a grain of salt?


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Oh do tell 

Feel free to quote exactly where I said anything of the sort. 

Sorry but pointing out that the Arab Muslims conduct their war from behind the skirts of their woman and children isn't justifying it. 

Nor is pointing out that the Israeli's can't simply give up and politely die because of this heinous tactic on the part of the Arab Muslims


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

alpine said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



100% unsubstantiated lies 

We went over BTS in another thread 

See 

*'Breaking the silence', guilty of espionage?*


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Every source needs to be taken with a grain of salt. Which is why I try and use multiple sources. 

But the simple fact is that the Arab Muslims in Israel have stated again and again they are conducting a war of genocide against the Israeli people. Which is in line with Nazi ideals all the way.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, comparing Gaza Islamic terrorist animals who intent to commit a second holocaust on Jews in their own holy land, to victims of the Nazis.  How low can these psychos get.  When in reality the Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic nationalism.
> ...


So? Palestinians are "the enemy" they have clearly called for the destruction of the state of Israel repetitively, and carry out acts of terror and mass murder.  Palestinian Islamists are no different than other Islamic Nazis like ISIS. Same cancer to humanity, different geographical location.  Palestinians are the bastard children of the Nazis, it is irrefutable.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


WRONG.  I didn't see you condemn your fellow Nazi Odium who expressed regret that the Nazis were not able to kill ALL OF THE JEWS during the Holocaust.  Instead, you attacked a member who had lost her entire family in the holocaust when she took offense at such comments.  Only a depraved, psychotic, rabid antisemite would do such a thing.


----------



## jillian (Apr 11, 2016)

Odium said:


> Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> 
> Damn you Sanders ya got the number to high they ONLY murdered 532 kids!



well, anti-Semite white trash, the pals probably shouldn't use their children as human shields

pissant


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

jillian said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> ...



Another supporter of child murderers.  There were no human shields except for those the IDF used, just the usual Zionist propaganda.

*"5) Hamas hides its weapons in homes, mosques and schools and uses human shields.*

*This is arguably one of Israel’s most insidious claims*, because it blames Palestinians for their own death and deprives them of even their victimhood. Israel made the same argument in its war against Lebanon in 2006 and in its war against Palestinians in 2008. Notwithstanding its military cartoon sketches, Israel has yet to prove that Hamas has used civilian infrastructure to storemilitary weapons. The two cases where Hamas indeed stored weapons inUNRWA schools, the schools were empty. UNRWA discovered the rockets and publicly condemned the violation of its sanctity.

International human rights organizations that have investigated these claims have determined that they are not true. It attributed the high death toll in Israel’s 2006 war on Lebanon to Israel’s indiscriminate attacks. Human Rights Watch notes:

The evidence Human Rights Watch uncovered in its on-the-ground investigations refutes [Israel’s] argument…we found strong evidence that Hezbollah stored most of its rockets in bunkers and weapon storage facilities located in uninhabited fields and valleys, that in the vast majority of cases Hezbollah fighters left populated civilian areas as soon as the fighting started, and that Hezbollah fired the vast majority of its rockets from pre-prepared positions outside villages.

In fact, only Israeli soldiers have systematically used Palestinians as human shields. Since Israel’s incursion into the West Bank in 2002, it has used Palestinians as human shields by tying young Palestinians onto the hoods of their cars or forcing them to go into a home where a potential militant may be hiding."

Five Israeli Talking Points on Gaza—Debunked


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


And yet, you had nothing to say about someone who called for the murder of all Jews, and attacked a Jew who objected to those comments because she had lost family members in the Holocaust.  If you aren't an antisemite I don't know what is. Funny part is they are so mentally ill they don't even realize what they are.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Hasn't been debunked, in fact the UN and many objective news agencies and reporters have confirmed, that Hamas uses schools, mosques, hospitals, hotels, residential buildings, etc. as shields.  Same shit that ISIS and all the other barbaric Islamic jihadists do.  But the difference is, Israel knows how to deal with these animals.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Don't hold your breath for that one.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


LOL...now who does that remind you of?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

It's wrong to condone the outright slaughter of anyone group of people, especially children.  That's why you supporters of Israel are such a disgusting bunch.  You support and justify the slaughter of hundreds of children at a time using high tech weapons we Americans pay for.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Ole' cut & paste Monty should take time to review his cutting and pasting.


Your cut and paste has been debunked previously. 

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2014/07/28/mehdi-hasans-attempts-to-debunk-debunked/


----------



## Hollie (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> It's wrong to condone the outright slaughter of anyone group of people, especially children.  That's why you supporters of Israel are such a disgusting bunch.  You support and justify the slaughter of hundreds of children at a time using high tech weapons we Americans pay for.


What "slaughter" would that be?

You do realize that Islamic terrorism has consequences, right? 

Flailing your Pom Poms for Islamic terrorists who hide behind the skirts of women and who put children in the line of fire.... well.... doesn't that actually make you the disgusting one?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...








 LIAR you often state that the Palestinians will one day wipe out the Jews and you look forward to that day.   Remember all your posts on demographics freddy, that have been ridiculed as the arabs outnumber the Jews 10,000 to 1 already.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

alpine said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...







 This has been shown to be blood libels and lies already, just take a look further down the page if you want educating. They admitted that they LIED


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...








 Do you think it wise to make such a claim about Israel in general because this is what you are doing. The facts show that Israel is believable more times in one day than Palestine is in a year, and still you question the reports.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



Don't hold your breath  ....


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Read his many posts in regard to the demographics of Palestine and how the arab muslims will wipe out the Jews


----------



## Shusha (Apr 11, 2016)

[QUOTE="montelatici, post: 13993876, member: 47237"
Unfortunately, because you have a majority of nutcases, that condone, justify and yes, revel in the murder of Palestinian children, among the Israel supporters (some have just posted in defense of child murder), you get lumped into that group.[/QUOTE]

The only person who has condoned, justified or reveled in the murder of any children is the one who has (more than once on this thread alone) called for the genocide of the Jewish people.  

What those of us on the pro-Israel side ARE claiming is the right of self-defense -- the right to fight against those who would commit genocide against us and the right to fight for our national homeland.  Regrettably, people die in conflicts, including children.  Its a nasty, terrible thing.  And everyone single one of us (I would assume and hope) wishes it didn't happen.

Since I am quite certain that you support the right the Gazans and the Palestinian people to defend themselves, I'm not certain what you are trying to argue for here, Monte.  

Are you trying to argue for complete pacifism for both sides?  For only one side?  

Are you trying to argue that neither side should use violence?  Or only one side?

Are you trying to argue against the concept self-defense?  For both sides?  Or only one side?  

Are you trying to claim that it is possible to conduct a war or conflict in which no one dies?



Seriously, your position confounds me.  What is it that you want Israel to do when faced with people, and groups of people, like Odious?  What do you want the Gazans to do?


----------



## Shusha (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici 

Let me add to the above by asking you a very simple question:  Why don't the Gazan people just stop attacking Israel?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

Why don't the Israelis stop attacking Gaza?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

By the way, murdering 100s of children at a pop isn't defending anyone.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> By the way, murdering 100s of children at a pop isn't defending anyone.



and of course you can validate this claim with a link showing where hundreds of children died defending ? what ?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

I guess you need some help with English comprehension.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> I guess you need some help with English comprehension.



Well you take a few courses in honest and I'll take a few in English.

The simple fact is that its a war, its a war the Arab Muslims started, its a war the Arab Muslims insist on continuing and its a war in which the Arab Muslims thrust their woman and children forward as human shields.







And then cry foul when those innocents are killed


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

It isn't a war when one side are an blockaded and occupied people with handheld firearms and the other side has fighter bombers, armor, warships and artillery.  It's like saying the Jews in the Warsaw ghetto were in a war against the Nazis.  Grow up.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

Of course there is no proof by the IslamoNazi for "100s of children dying at a pop" unless you count all the terror attacks committed by Palestinians on Israeli schools, school buses, nurseries, restaurants, parks, etc.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> It isn't a war when one side are an blockaded and occupied people with handheld firearms and the other side has fighter bombers, armor, warships and artillery.  It's like saying the Jews in the Warsaw ghetto were in a war against the Nazis.  Grow up.


It certainly is a war when Islamic terrorists wage what are called _acts of war. _Hostile actions such as Islamic terrorists launching attacks at a sovereign nation are acts of war.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

Typical IslamoNazi mentality.  They think they have a God-given right to attack and murder, but those being attacked have no right to respond.  If the entire world adopted Israel's approach in dealing with Islamic terrorists, we would not be having the problem we are having today with Islamists.


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Vigilante (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> By the way, murdering 100s of children at a pop isn't defending anyone.



Do you really think they target children?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The simple fact is that its a war, its a war the Arab Muslims started, its a war the Arab Muslims insist on continuing and its a war in which the *Arab Muslims thrust their woman and children forward as human shields.*



That's not true either.  Both sides have been guilty of using human sheilds.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Odium said:


> Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> 
> Damn you Sanders ya got the number to high they ONLY murdered 532 kids!



Would you be able to look a child in the eye and killl him Odium?


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> It isn't a war when one side are an blockaded and occupied people with handheld firearms and the other side has fighter bombers, armor, warships and artillery.  It's like saying the Jews in the Warsaw ghetto were in a war against the Nazis.  Grow up.



Its a war not because of the disparity in competency or arms, its a war because the Arab Muslims declared a condition of war to the world when they declared they were moving their military forces against the Israeli's in 1948. 

The Geneva Conventions clearly stipulate what a war is. Maybe you should read it sometime


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Of course there is no proof by the IslamoNazi for "100s of children dying at a pop" unless you count all the terror attacks committed by Palestinians on Israeli schools, school buses, nurseries, restaurants, parks, etc.



Notice there was absolutely NO effort to substantiate that claim.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I'm not buying it. Oh both sides have made mistakes but thats not one of them

The Israeli's detain Arab Muslims and transport them.

This is entirely different than using ones own as human shields.

I'm not sure there is a single documented incident of the Israeli's using human shields


----------



## Roudy (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there is no proof by the IslamoNazi for "100s of children dying at a pop" unless you count all the terror attacks committed by Palestinians on Israeli schools, school buses, nurseries, restaurants, parks, etc.
> ...


It's a hate driven agenda.  The mission is to demonize Jews 24/7.  And it's failing epically.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



The Israeli's have been guilty of using Palestinian children as human sheilds - not detaining and transporting them.

Israeli High Court: Israeli Soldiers Used Palestinians as Human Shields 1,200 Times Washington's Blog


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



When it comes to abusing civilians - I don't see any difference in whether it's one's own or anothers.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




A blog site, ? really ?

I"ll dig into the claim but from a blog site, it requires one very large chunk of salt

I would note however your link clearly states

Quote


According to defense officials, *the Israel Defense Forces made use of the ‘human shield’ procedure on 1,200 occasions over the last five years*, and only on one occasion did a Palestinian civilian get hurt.

An 18-year-old Palestinian was killed in 2002 during one such operation.

Mofaz instructed the IDF to freeze the use of the ‘human shield’ and ‘early warning’ procedures in its arrest operations in the territories until the Court holds a new hearing on the issue.

End Quote

Clearly the court considered arrested or detained Arab Muslims in Israel as human shields regardless of IDF actions. The mere fact that they held them made them targets alongside the IDF soldiers. Which IMHO is BS. The soldiers must be allowed to transport the detainees to a place of internment.

The blog present NO documentation and notes NO specific court cases in respect to this alleged ruling. 

In a nut shell 

I'm still not buying it


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, murdering 100s of children at a pop isn't defending anyone.
> ...



Of course.  Bombing residential apartment buildings housing families is de facto targeting children.  The Russians did the same in Chechnya and were roundly accused of targeting children by the U.S. Why would it be different for Israel?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



It was the first one that came up - however, here are more:

U.N. report accuses Israeli forces of using Palestinian children as human shields, abusing children in custody
IDF soldiers convicted of using 11-year-old as human shield in Gaza
Mofaz: IDF to appeal 'human shield' ruling
Israeli soldiers who used Palestinian boy, 9, as a human shield avoid jail


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



How should Israel handle it if Hamas militants were in those place?  I'm just curious as to what you think they should do.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Sources ? 

Thus far your just blowing more smoke 

And whats that got to do with Bernie Sanders anyway ?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

The Israelis control Gaza as the British controlled Derry.  The British sent in troops (at great risk) to capture IRA combatants, they did not bomb apartment buildings housing families killing hundreds of women and children at a pop.  That is how civilized societies handle these types of situations. I am always surprised how some consider Palestinian children more disposable than other children.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I am answering a direct question you clown.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



First link

UN committee, thats all I need to hear.

Second link

sorry no subscription

Third link

makes no specific citation of any court action. IE it just says there was a court action but fails to link to the specific case.

Fourth link

The case was thrown out.

Again we have NO evidence directly supporting this claim

Nor do we have mention of good ole Bernie Sanders Pumpkin. Topic, remember topic ;--)


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> The Israelis control Gaza as the British controlled Derry.  The British sent in troops (at great risk) to capture IRA combatants, they did not bomb apartment buildings housing families killing hundreds of women and children at a pop.  That is how civilized societies handle these types of situations. I am always surprised how some consider Palestinian children more disposable than other children.




You are blithering on wildly off topic. 

Has that anything to do with Bernie Sander ?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



The same UN reports cite crimes by Hamas - are they to be likewise disregarded? 

One of the articles discuss high court rulings on the use of human shields.

Israeli high court bans military use of Palestinians as human shields
_The Israeli high court yesterday ruled that *the army's long-standing practice of using Palestinian civilians as human shields in combat is illegal *under international law. It said the military's claim to have amended the procedure to allow civilians to "volunteer" to work with the army was still unacceptable because it was unlikely anyone would freely do so.

"You cannot exploit the civilian population for the army's military needs, and you cannot force them to collaborate," said the Israeli chief justice, Aharon Barak. "Based on this principle, we rule it illegal to use civilians as human shields."


The case was brought more than three years ago by human rights organisations that said the army routinely forced Palestinian civilians into dangerous situations as a means to protect soldiers. Some of the most common methods were to force Palestinians into buildings to see if they were booby-trapped, or to enter the hideouts of wanted men and tell them to surrender. Soldiers also forced civilians to stand in front of them when on patrol.


At least one human shield was killed, and others have been wounded. Nidal Daraghmeh, a 19-year-old Palestinian student, was shot dead after troops forced him to knock on the door of a wanted Hamas fugitive and shooting broke out.


Seven Israeli and Palestinian human rights groups told the court the use of civilians in any capacity in military operations breached the Geneva conventions._​I have a Bernie Sanders Pumpkin Pie reciepe somewhere....

I think Bernie would condemn the use of human sheilds by both Israel and by Hamas.  That's the kind of guy I think he is.  Decent.  Not something that can be said of many politicians.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> The Israelis control Gaza as the British controlled Derry.  The British sent in troops (at great risk) to capture IRA combatants, they did not bomb apartment buildings housing families killing hundreds of women and children at a pop.  That is how civilized societies handle these types of situations. I am always surprised how some consider Palestinian children more disposable than other children.



No children are disposable - whether they are the child targets of Hamas terrorists or children bombed on a beach during an offensive.  Once you start dehumanizing one another, children cease to be children.  That's why I wonder if Odium could look a child in the eye and kill him.

What do you think of Odium's remarks on genocide?


----------



## member (Apr 11, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes
> ...








_*"SANDERS"*_






*2016*: _*“it's been so long since the Brooklyn native*_ 

 _*regularly took the subway,
*_



_*
...he still thinks we use tokens . . .*_ *… it appears he has not yet heard* 

_* of the MetroCard.



Sanders, who has lived in Vermont*_ 

 *since...
*


_* 1968, *_


*was apparently unaware* 

 *that the subway token went extinct

*




_*in 2003"*..................................._

_ don't forget me..._


----------



## Hollie (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> The Israelis control Gaza as the British controlled Derry.  The British sent in troops (at great risk) to capture IRA combatants, they did not bomb apartment buildings housing families killing hundreds of women and children at a pop.  That is how civilized societies handle these types of situations. I am always surprised how some consider Palestinian children more disposable than other children.


There's a way to reduce your befuddlement regarding some who consider Arab-Moslem children (and women) as a disposable commodity. 

Ask your Islamic terrorist heroes why they put those women and children in harms way.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Discussed and probably injected a lot of opinion into high court rulings. I'd like to be able to read the courts decisions myself as well as the dissenting view. So why is there no link ?

Also

Yes, I don't believe much of anything out of the UN these days. Its about the most politicized organization out there and its 100% spin.

I'm just wondering when the UN will demand a correction from Sanders ;--)


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Israelis control Gaza as the British controlled Derry.  The British sent in troops (at great risk) to capture IRA combatants, they did not bomb apartment buildings housing families killing hundreds of women and children at a pop.  That is how civilized societies handle these types of situations. I am always surprised how some consider Palestinian children more disposable than other children.
> ...



Odium is odious.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think Bernie would as well, which is why he's got my vote.

But I swear if Bernie does not win the nod I'm writing a letter to the DNC and voting Trump just to teach them a lesson for fudging the delegates. Every poll has him ahead in the popular vote. 

Bernie won something like 56% to 44% Wyoming but the delegates ( not super delegates mind you ) went 7 and 11 for Clinton.

I call BS


----------



## member (Apr 11, 2016)

fanger said:


> When accused of killing 1,000´s of Palestinian children, Israel reacted by saying that´s a Lie we only killed 532. they still said it with a straight face



*"Palestinian children..."* 



The first thing that comes to mind with them is:

As they grow up, I hope they're not brainwashed. 

  Brainwashed into being deranged 

 terrorist nutjobs....(you know, hoping they don't follow in the hoofsteps of their fathers, uncles, and the rest of everybody else around town)....

.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 11, 2016)

I hope that they won't be brainwashed.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Whatcha got there Monty ole Been ? 

And does it have anything to do with Bernie ?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> I hope that they won't be brainwashed.


Oh now, Monty. This is another cut and paste you dump multiple times into multiple threads. 

Have you heard of "context"? No?

Well, the two images are of completely different context. 

Have you heard of fraud? Yes? 

Well, attempting to compare the two images in terms of some twisted Monty-fabricated moral equivalence is fraud.

But then, someone has to be a Monty.


----------



## member (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> It's wrong to condone the outright slaughter of anyone group of people, especially children.  That's why you supporters of Israel are such a disgusting bunch.  You support and justify the slaughter of hundreds of children at a time using high tech weapons we Americans pay for.





​





_Same ole song_.....





what right do "World known terrorists from "Palestine" (yeah them) have, to shoot rockets 

 into Israel (peoples backyards) unprovoked ? No right.  you know that's what they do on the Palestinian side....shoot rockets and things over, unprovoked to kill people.

If they would only...give it up - you know the TERRORISM and all. What is it about Terrorists that you don't understand ?  Where ever they dwell, there's ugliness....are you that fucking dense 

 that you don't get what KIND of people you are dealing with.  Don't you understand ?  *TERRORISTS* are the Palestinian people's GOVERNMENTAL body........TERRORISTS have a different thought process goin' on:  Death, 24/7 you stupid idiot.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 11, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



Crap...how can we disagree so much and vote for the same person?  The whole delegate thing is confusing - it's like a highschool math test.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'm not sure we disagree as much as all that. The deal is I don't blame the Israeli's for defending themselves against an obvious aggressor. 

You simply don't see the Arab Muslims as being the obvious aggressor 

IMHO 

YUR WRONG ;--)


----------



## Shusha (Apr 11, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Why don't the Israelis stop attacking Gaza?



Nice dodge.

I'll answer.  But let's hear your response to my question.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 11, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Ah the simple minds of Israel lovers...they even try to justify the SLAUGHTER of children. Yet they want us to feel sorry for the holohoax where supposedly 6 million jews died....I don't feel a damn bit sorry I am just sorry it wasn't EVERY JEW!
> ...


Sureeeeee they were. He just HAPPENED to escape alive eh?  To bad.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2016)

alpine said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...




Been refuted.
Breaking the Silence: More Rumor & Hearsay

yet again some prefer the disinformation


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




*Hamas admits it DID use schools and hospitals ... - Daily Mail*
www.dailymail.co.uk/.../*Hamas*-DID-*use*-*schools*-hospitals-Ga...
Daily Mail
Sep 12, 2014 - _Hamas admits_ it DID _use schools_ and hospitals in Gaza Strip as 'human _shields_' to launch rocket attacks on Israel - but claims it was 'mistake'.
*UN report outlines how Hamas used kids as human shields ...*
nypost.com/.../un-report-outlines-how-*hamas*-*use*d-kids-a...
New York Post
May 2, 2015 - And in at least one _school_ where weapons were stored, the report ... to _use_ Palestinian innocents as human _shields_ — the more casualties, the ...
*Hamas Quietly Admits It Fired Rockets from Civilian Areas ...*
www.thewire.com/global/2014/09/*hamas*-quietly-*admits*.../380149/
Sep 12, 2014 - _Hamas_ Quietly _Admits_ It Fired Rockets from Civilian Areas ... that _Hamas_ had been _using schools_, hospitals, and homes to fire rockets into Israel. ... by firing from heavily populated civilian centers (_using_ human _shields_) into ...
*Hamas Admits To Using Schools And Hospitals In Gaza As ...*
nation.foxnews.com/.../*hamas*-*admits*-*using*-*schools*-and-hosp...
Fox Nation
Sep 12, 2014 - _Hamas_ appeared to _admit using_ human _shields_ to fire rockets into Israel for the first time today, but refused to accept responsibility for the ...


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




>>In many instances of confrontation between IDF forces and a terror suspect who has barricaded him or herself inside a building, neighbors who are either family from the same clan or friends can peacefully and effectively neutralize the situation, Kasher explained.

Neighbors often have a vested interest in preventing the IDF from destroying the building where the suspect is hiding because they live in the same building; relatives or loved ones also have a desire to save the terrorist’s life, Kasher explained.

“If they volunteer to do so of their own free will they should be allowed to,” said Kasher.<<


The use was banned in 2005


----------



## Humanity (Apr 12, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



What do you want a link for exactly Roodboy?

Proof that Phoney fails again? Just read his posts!!!


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 12, 2016)

Odium said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Yes, of course they were.  His two sisters, a brother-in-law and a niece were hidden by a Righteous Gentile for awhile.  The Gentile said that the little girl used to ask, "Why can't I go outside like the cats do?"  Eventually they were discovered and killed.  The little girl was smashed against a tree.  One of my 2 aunts committed suicide rather than being raped.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 12, 2016)

Meanwhile, my dad's parents and little brother were sent to a nearby death camp where they all died.  My dad was only 17 at the time.  He was able to hide and then escape to Russia where he became a soldier and fought the Nazis (like you are).  He would choke up whenever he spoke of his family.  As for you, you will burn in Hell for all Eternity with your friend Hitler.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 12, 2016)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



I am male.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Looks like Inhumanity is back 

And still can't post on topic. 






What a surprise. 

Say, you wouldn't happen to know anything about the topic would you ? The fact that Sanders admitted he didn't know the numbers and just kinda fired from the hip ? That Israel offered the real numbers which were actually pretty good all things considered 






The problem is that while some of us are pretty good shots. ( I'm damn handy with a riffle there flag boy ) some might just miss and hit those smug little bastards hanging out next to the terrorist. Either way the shot would be justified as there's an armed enemy combatant threatening civilian lives. 

This is exactly why Israel needs to toughen up and employ the geneva conventions. Throw out the UNRWA, round up the hostiles and throw the bums out.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 12, 2016)

Still reveling in murdering children, aren't you Boston.  By the way, what is "smug" about those kids you want to murder? Disgusting little murderous punk that you are.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 12, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Ah, I haven't been anywhere...

My post is simply asking what I supposed to post a link for...

Nice to see you are still the flag troll of the board!

A gun tottin' flag troll at that... Are we supposed to be impressed 

Well, good for Israel... Only murdering 532 kids... Must make every "Israel Firster' very proud!


----------



## Coyote (Apr 12, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



It's questionable whether they can volunteer of their own free will in such situations.  They have been used in other situations as well.  It was banned, but still happens, for example in this case, where the child was ordered to search bags suspected of holding bombs (2010) IDF soldiers convicted of using 11-year-old as human shield in Gaza


----------



## Coyote (Apr 12, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> ...




Bump.

Would you be able to Odium?


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



The kill ratio was highly indicative of some very good shooting. Particularly given that the Arab Muslims are more often than not hiding behind someones skirt or little kid. 

And yes, you should be impressed. Israel has triumphed through every heinous tactic the Arab Muslim terrorists have dreamed up. Its quite an accomplishment to only have a 25% or so incidental casualty rate. Means most every shot counted. 






And its a far cry from the deliberate effort on the terrorist part to kill or injure as many civilians as possible. 

And whats this about flag troll ;--) I seem to recall offering you a deal on numerous occasions about the whole flag thing. Were you having comprehension problems ? Or was it something I said ;--)


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Coyote said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The case was a sham. I know a lot of officers around here and when they search a car or a bum they often have them empty out their own things. Its actually considered being kinda polite about it because if there was a weapon in the bag or vehicle the perp could try and conceal it or use it.

They were probably trying not to offend the little bastard who then cried wolf over it.

And say, Pumpkin, how does this relate to ole Bernie ? was it his duffle or something ?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 12, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



The case was a conviction.  You don't use children like that - it's called making them a human shield and the courts agreed. It's one of many cases.  Sorry to disappoint you but the Israeli's share that in common with Hamas.

Ya...it was Bernie's duffle, got reported as lost luggage and ended up in Palestine.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 12, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Its quite an accomplishment to only have a 25% or so incidental casualty rate.



Only 25% 'collateral damage'? As i said, you should be very proud of killing only 532 kids! Congratulations! Sick mindless pig!



Boston1 said:


> And whats this about flag troll ;--) I seem to recall offering you a deal on numerous occasions about the whole flag thing.



You are in no position to make 'offers'...

Place your flag where every normal person does, in your sigline and stop trolling your shitty, low quality flag directly in posts! It only further devalues your already dumbass words!

They call it forum etiquette... Not that you know what etiquette is!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


A link supporting you provided anything of value in regards to Phoenalls reponse.  Hissy fits don't count.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'd be surprised if you couldn't find a few incidents where civilians were ordered to do something later interpreted as dangerous but this particular incident wasn't it

This all started with a UN ( what a surprise ) report based off classic ultra left wing NGO accusations where ONLY Arab Muslims and ultra left winger NGO members were represented. 

The Israeli court manuscripts are not easily found and until they are I'll withhold judgement until all the facts are known. The link is a news article, not the actual case itself. 

Quote 

An investigation into the incident was launched last July, after a United Nations report on children in armed combat brought the details of the event to the military police's attention.
The indictment also relied on a complaint filed by the Israeli chapter of the Defense for Children organization.
read more: IDF soldiers convicted of using 11-year-old as human shield in Gaza

End Quote 

The simple reality is someone told the kid to open his bag so they could take a look and next thing you know every Arab Muslim in Israel is jumping up and down crying foul. 

Another false equivalence in that its a far cry from hiding behind a group of kids while firing a shoulder launched rocket at the Israeli's


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Even when Hamas admits to it themselves, the antisemites continue with their hatred and lies.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Its quite an accomplishment to only have a 25% or so incidental casualty rate.
> ...



Oh but I am. I am in a perfect position to make offers 






For instance. I'll offer to post a nice blue Israeli flag until you figure out what my other offer was ;--) 

I'll also offer a little ditty about the subject since you seem incapable of comprehending some the other offers being made ;--) 

Sanders admitted he didn't know the real numbers. But the kill ration was actually commendable. Given the rampant use of human shields by the Arab Muslims. 






Looks to me like the Israeli's did a great job. 






Kid looks fine to me Flag Boy. If you actually look at the graph above you'll see that it must have taken some real effort to keep the civilian casualty rate so low.


----------



## alpine (Apr 12, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...





"By Breaking the Silence’s own admission, the allegations are comprised of “the testimony of around 30 combatants” a fraction of the thousands of Israeli combat troops deployed during the Gaza conflict. "


This part is the funniest, they expect the whole regiment to blow the whistle, for it to be credible 

Just FYI: It doesnt work that way. You can check around the globe, whistle blowers are not unique to Israeli military.
Naturally, only a fraction will have the courage to come out, which is exactly what happened...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 12, 2016)

Odium said:


> Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> 
> Damn you Sanders ya got the number to high they ONLY murdered 532 kids!


And 15,000 French civilians were killed in the Normandy invasion, so what's your point?  Other than displaying your stupid ignorance that is.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 12, 2016)

"........the U.N. Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs reports that 2,104 Palestinians were killed in Gaza, including 1,462 civilians, among them 495 children and 253 women. Those U.N. numbers would mean that *69 percent of the total killed were civilians."*

The Gaza war still rages in a fight over numbers


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...




Every nation that engages in war or the fight against terrorism have collateral damage.

Then there are groups like ISIS, Hamas, Hezbullah, al Qaida that seek the mass deaths of civilians.
ISIS just had another mass execution of christians.

You have the horrors of terrorism and then rant and rave about military trying to get rid of the terrorist because they make sure they are surrounded by civilians so there will be collateral damage if they are targeted.

Israel goes out of its way to warn civilians to get out.  When civilians see hamas firing from next to their homes from their roofs, they should know Israel will try to target that are they might be in danger.

If they crowd around to protect the terrorist, they are no long innocent civilians, but working with the terrorists.

If they are with the terrorist, they are no collateral civilians, if they are not with the terrorist they should get out of the way.  If they are worried about Israeli reply to being fired on, tell the terrorists to move away from their homes.

It is dishonest to stack the civilian deaths and use as a weapon when that is exactly what the terrorists and those helping them want to happen.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Its quite an accomplishment to only have a 25% or so incidental casualty rate.
> ...




And most of the time palestinians try to claim 80% civilians till they are proven they were hamas members and participating in the attacks on Israel.  They also have a habit of inflating the death tolls, often with the names of people who have been dead for quite awhile of natural causes.  Same things the PLO used to do for decades.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2016)

alpine said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...




It is supposed to be a forum for soldiers, but others get on and create avatars and tell "stories" to create havoc.


----------



## alpine (Apr 12, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




I am sure the do... They always do in fact... Don't they...


----------



## Hollie (Apr 12, 2016)

montelatici said:


> "........the U.N. Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs reports that 2,104 Palestinians were killed in Gaza, including 1,462 civilians, among them 495 children and 253 women. Those U.N. numbers would mean that *69 percent of the total killed were civilians."*
> 
> The Gaza war still rages in a fight over numbers



Unfortunately for you islamic terrorist Pom Pom flailers, the wailing about Arab-Moslem casualties always fails to acknowledge that the civilian casualties are a direct of decisions made by arabs-moslems to put arabs-moslems in harms way. The identifiable cabal who won't address the preceding also won't address the irrefutable argument that Israel has demonstrated restraint in the face of Pal'istanian islamic terrorism.

It's undeniable that Israel uses LESS cost effective precision munitions for the sole purpose of reducing civilian casualties. The capability of combined Israeli military forces to eliminate the threat to its national security by Pal'istanian Islamic terrorists and reduce the various islamic terrorist franchises to a smoldering pile of ash within a few weeks is quite clear, as is the restraint from using such power demonstrated by Israeli leaders.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Fascinating story!


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Missed that sorry. A jew yes. Hell any nonwhite yes. I see them as the enemy of my children and a threat to their lives and our races life. Its quite simple when you see things in that context.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> ...


1 was a war and the other is genocide.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 12, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You need professional help.  Just sayin'


----------



## Coyote (Apr 12, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Words utterly fail me.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 12, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



The courts *rarely confict IDF soldiers*, so I call B.S. on your claim. The fact that there was a conviction indicates pretty strong evidence.  Has it been over turned?  If not, then they were using human shields.  Or shall we now also pretend Hamas doesn't either?


----------



## Shusha (Apr 12, 2016)

Coyote said:


> The courts *rarely confict IDF soldiers*, so I call B.S. on your claim. The fact that there was a conviction indicates pretty strong evidence.




The fact that it was convicted is also an indication that the soldiers in question were not acting according to procedure, but individually, demonstrating that use of human shields is contrary to Israel's policy.  At least in this particular case.  

Sadly, I think the whole "neighbor procedure" has become just another way to sell Israel as "evil".  Israel can't win in the court of public opinion no matter what they do.  I DO believe that it was originally intended to save lives rather than sacrifice civilians or create human shields.  Its pretty easy to see how a Gazan would see their house surrounded by IDF soldiers and think, "Hey, hey, wait a minute, who are you looking for?  Okay, I'll go get him".  What happens then?  The target is arrested, and the house and all the people in it are safe.  The alternative would be for the soldiers to breach the home with weapons and in the ensuing mess people, including innocents, might be caught in the cross fire and be killed.  And the house gets wrecked or even bombed.  It seems a reasonable idea to me.  

Sadly, I can also see this being exploited.  And yes, I can see why it would seem to be using human shields.  However, it is interesting that only one volunteer/human shield was killed in all the instances where this was put to use, indicating to me that it was properly employed in a way that for the most part kept the "volunteers" safe.  

I think the anti-Israel crowd has unrealistic expectations of what is possible to accomplish in a conflict of war where the combatants are not distinguishable from the civilian population, deliberately so (a war crime, btw) and where combatants hide themselves within and amongst the civilians.  It must be exceedingly difficult to conduct such a war.  

And yet, Israel has managed to be very restrained under such difficult circumstances and the number of dead in Gaza is shockingly low when comparisons are made to other real conflicts rather than to some impossible ideal that Israel seems to be held to.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 12, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





And let's not forget about all the children who died in Gaza building the tunnels.  Why is it that we don't spend much time talking about them?


----------



## jillian (Apr 12, 2016)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



that's what makes them sad, pathetic, losers


----------



## jillian (Apr 12, 2016)

Shusha said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



because it doesn't suit the terrorist-supporters' purpose


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


One must ask, with friends like this, do the Palestinians need any enemies? 

It isn't a stretch to say that many neo Nazis and White Supremacists and other garden variety antisemites are huuuuge supporters of the "Palestinian cause".


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Many began in Egypt at the feet of the Nazis after the war.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 12, 2016)

European Nazis support their ZioNazi brethren. You haven't been keeping up.  

"Geert Wilders, leader of the Dutch Freedom Party, is one of several far-right figures to have visited Israel and met hard-right ministers there. During one trip, Wilders met the foreign minister, Avigdor Lieberman, and spoke of Israel as a front line in the fight to counter Islam. "If Jerusalem falls," he warned, "Amsterdam and New York will be next."

This affiliation is great news for Europe's far-right parties, who seek to sanitise their image, and whose history of antisemitism has been a block to gaining mainstream acceptability. The Institute for Strategic Dialogue, a research group, has warned that far-right parties in Europe are on the rise in part because they've opportunistically buried antisemitism in favour of an apparently more palatable stance against Islam and Muslim migrants. How lucky for them that Jewish Israeli politicians are helping them with that."

Far-right Europeans and Israelis: this toxic alliance spells trouble | Rachel Shabi


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I think the thing is beyond "help".


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2016)

montelatici said:


> European Nazis support their ZioNazi brethren. You haven't been keeping up.
> 
> "Geert Wilders, leader of the Dutch Freedom Party, is one of several far-right figures to have visited Israel and met hard-right ministers there. During one trip, Wilders met the foreign minister, Avigdor Lieberman, and spoke of Israel as a front line in the fight to counter Islam. "If Jerusalem falls," he warned, "Amsterdam and New York will be next."
> 
> ...


Geert Wilders isn't a Nazi.

The antisemite is very busy with back up posts for Nazi Odorous.  Looks like both are on the same page when it comes to Jews.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Apr 12, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Yes, in Egypt and in the Palestinian mandate, specifically when the Palestinian Nazi Mufti decided to continue his beloved Hitler's legacy.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 12, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The courts *rarely confict IDF soldiers*, so I call B.S. on your claim. The fact that there was a conviction indicates pretty strong evidence.
> ...



Yes, they were not acting lawfully, the courts ruled on it decisively in 2005. 



> Sadly, I think the whole "neighbor procedure" has become just another way to sell Israel as "evil".  Israel can't win in the court of public opinion no matter what they do.  I DO believe that it was originally intended to save lives rather than sacrifice civilians or create human shields.  Its pretty easy to see how a Gazan would see their house surrounded by IDF soldiers and think, "Hey, hey, wait a minute, who are you looking for?  Okay, I'll go get him".  What happens then?  The target is arrested, and the house and all the people in it are safe.  The alternative would be for the soldiers to breach the home with weapons and in the ensuing mess people, including innocents, might be caught in the cross fire and be killed.  And the house gets wrecked or even bombed.  It seems a reasonable idea to me.



This case was not a "good neighbor" one though.  



> Sadly, I can also see this being exploited.  And yes, I can see why it would seem to be using human shields.  However, it is interesting that only one volunteer/human shield was killed in all the instances where this was put to use, indicating to me that it was properly employed in a way that for the most part kept the "volunteers" safe.



Isn't one one too many?  Especially if children are being asked?



> I think the anti-Israel crowd has unrealistic expectations of what is possible to accomplish in a conflict of war where the combatants are not distinguishable from the civilian population, deliberately so (a war crime, btw) *and where combatants hide themselves within and amongst the civilians*.  It must be exceedingly difficult to conduct such a war.
> 
> And yet, Israel has managed to be very restrained under such difficult circumstances and the number of dead in Gaza is shockingly low when comparisons are made to other real conflicts rather than to some impossible ideal that Israel seems to be held to.



I think that using human shields is simply wrong and children should never be asked to volunteer for it.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 12, 2016)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



not just the mufti but Skorzeny set up the Werwulf in Egypt to carry on the "plan"


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Is that a first time?


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Odium said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



An avowed racist, how primitive. 

Well you'd fit right in with some of our Arab Muslims around here. 

I'm guessing you couldn't care less about the subject matter and just intend on blithering on with the Nazi views ? 

Something about Sanders getting the kill ratio numbers wrong


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Again I'd have to read the court record before I'd be willing to say either way. My take thus far would be that it was ultra bias UN and ultra left wing NGOs that pressured the court.

Just look at whats going on with the soldier who shot the terrorist reaching for a detonator.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Again you are equating someone being asked to open their bags for the cop to see into with a terrorist surrounding him/herself with children while they fire on the Israeli's 

There really is no comparison


----------



## Coyote (Apr 12, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



He wasn't being asked to open HIS bag.  He was asked to open several bags at gunpoint, that might have contained explosives.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We don't know that. From the article it can only be deduced that he was asked to open "a bag" 

Any bag might contain explosives so saying that it "may" have contained explosives is a bit disingenuous. 

Again I'd have to read the court transcripts before I'd be willing to pas judgement. But its important to note that the NGO as well as the UN has cried wolf enough times that one can no longer just give the Arab Muslims the benefit of the doubt. The soldiers on the other hand trying to defend Israel have generally acted in a civilized manor.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 13, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> The soldiers on the other hand trying to defend Israel have generally acted in a civilized manor.



I think you might find that the court did not consider the soldier's actions "civilized" handing out a conviction for "inappropriate conduct"...

Another zionut trying to deny the truth and deflect with BS!


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > The soldiers on the other hand trying to defend Israel have generally acted in a civilized manor.
> ...



We don't know what the court even heard so its a tad difficult to just assume what the guilty verdict was all about.

While the terrorist supporters seem perfectly willing to jump the gun and assume some heinous act occurred. I'll take the more prudent approach and wait till all the evidence is heard.






It looks like the soldier asked the Arab Muslim to open up his bag for inspection. Something MPs and police do regularly. I've seen countless hippies on the side of the road laying out their stuff for the nice officer on my various trips around the country. Its common practice.

Hardly equivalent to hiding behind the skirts of a woman or thrusting a child into the path of a bullet in open combat.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 13, 2016)

Humanity said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > The soldiers on the other hand trying to defend Israel have generally acted in a civilized manor.
> ...


Yeah...right...we need to look to Palestinians for "civilized" and "appropriate" behavior!


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 13, 2016)

fanger said:


> So how many jews died at Auschwitz, and how many were killed



About 1.5 million people died at Auschwitz, with over 90% of them being Jewish.  Overall, according to the best estimates, about 5,700,000 Jews died in the Holocaust.  (Estimates for those who died in the Soviet Union are very sketchy, so that's what tips the scales to a rounded 6 million.)  After meeting the likes of fangs and Odious in here, I can fully understand how it happened.  In addition, about 5 million non-Jews were killed (Gypsies, gays, physically and mentally handicapped, POW's--mostly Russian, political dissidents--including Christian clergy, etc.)   Some camps, such as Dachau, actually had more non-Jewish victims.  But Hitler's real goal and passion was to wipe out the Jews.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 13, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



Where does it say that?  In none of the articles is that indicated.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 13, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


The articles never say it's the child's bag, only that there were bags in the cellar where a group of people were sheltering and the soldier thought they might contain explosives so he forced a little boy at gun point to open them.

That's known as using a human shield.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The Op Ed piece also didn't say it wasn't the Childs bag. 

And the soldiers were armed, were they supposed to drop their weapons before asking the kid to open his bag ? 

Nothing they did would have been regarded as "not" at gunpoint. 

Again one injury in the thousands of instances and I'm not buying this whole human shield argument. 

Nor does asking a kid to open his bag compare to a guy firing at Israeli's from behind a few dozen children


----------



## theliq (Apr 13, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes
> ...


No Odium just made a very valid point......How strange you are accusing Odium of Jew-Hatred.......ad-nausium Zionist RESPONSE but Shit all the same,Odium caught you out .....YET AGAIN


----------



## theliq (Apr 13, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes
> ...


Foolish Response as Usual..............Yuk


----------



## theliq (Apr 13, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> That Sanders is Jewish has little bearing on anything.  American Jews are not Israelis.


Rubbish,they glean enough CASH from the American Tax-Payer,moreover ask an America Jew if the USA were in Conflict with Israel..Who Would They Support..Israel or America............you are a silly man Kinetta...by the way Kinetta is an Ashkenazic Yiddish name from Romania .......steve


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 13, 2016)

You are like the drunk at the bar next to me. 

Suggesting Odious is making a point is like mopping up the effluvium at the end of the evening. 

Neither of you have a clue and neither of you are able to forward a coherent argument 

What I do know is that Bernie admitted he didn't know the numbers and Israel provided them. 

So whats the problem


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 13, 2016)

Odium said:


> Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> 
> Damn you Sanders ya got the number to high they ONLY murdered 532 kids!



When your terrorist buddies fire rockets from civilian areas, sometimes the crappy rockets kill Pallie civilians.
And then when the Israelis fire back, the Pallie civilians your terrorist buddies use as shields sometimes die.

It's very sad.


----------



## theliq (Apr 13, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel demands correction from Sanders: it killed only 532 Palestinian children in summer 2014
> ...


For Palestinians...That's True Todd..steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 13, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> You are like the drunk at the bar next to me.
> 
> Suggesting Odious is making a point is like mopping up the effluvium at the end of the evening.
> 
> ...


I don't drink in Sleazy Bars..............LOL


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 13, 2016)

theliq said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > You are like the drunk at the bar next to me.
> ...



Yet you blither on incoherently 

Just like a drunk in the bar. 

But what does that have to do with Bernie Sanders ?


----------



## theliq (Apr 13, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


I don't drink in Sleazy Bars for the 2nd time


----------



## skye (Apr 13, 2016)

Palestinians should stop with their terrorism

blowing themselves up, killing  and attacking Jews

They are criminals .....scum really

They are drawn towards  terrorism ..... don't they know they will lose???? badly?

do they have a death wish

don't they care for their children??

Is their Jihad and Virgins  more than their love of their  own children?


----------



## theliq (Apr 14, 2016)

skye said:


> Palestinians should stop with their terrorism
> 
> blowing themselves up, killing  and attacking Jews
> 
> ...


Hi Skye,to respond to you,actually Palestinians are not "Scum" as you put it,I have lived within both Jewish and Palestinian communities in Israel....and both get on well.................You have to realize that Palestinians are a Disspossed sic People and like the Jews prior to 1948...want their own homeland in Peace for both Communities,.....a small minority on both sides "DO NOT WANT THIS" it is a Shame that a Few can prevent this schism.....As you know I have much respect for you....but you only have to see the deaths of Palestinians since 1946 compared to the Jewish Deaths...to know that ten-times more Palestinians have Died and been Maimed.......all of this is Sickening Skye.........No one really has a Death Wish and your comment about Virgins is ridiculous(by the way It was the Assassins who originated this type of think) Modern Jihadists mental that they are,Palestinians do not attach themselves to these Criminals...but for some on your side like to insult and degrade Palestinians with these silly one liners.

Israel had an opportunity for Peace with that Great Jew Mr Rabin (and Mr Peres) but NO,he was Assassinated by Jews.

Palestinians and Jews I have found are some of the most family caring people in the world........both love their children.........only pubescent boys believe in 40 Virgins,not forgetting they have been brainwashed.

I don't agree with what a lot of what goes on in this schism but to accuse one side or the other is out of order,if you read history.for Peace you need Communication

Skye,as always my Best Regards..steve


----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2016)

Always my best to you  too   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Palestinian terrorists ARE scum indeed

not different from ISIS beheading people... thugs   that  they are

nothing more nothing less.....pure scum

Cheers.


----------



## theliq (Apr 14, 2016)

skye said:


> Always my best to you  too   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Palestinian terrorists ARE scum indeed
> 
> ...


Skye I will tell you very many years ago I knew that Israel employed Murcenaries sic from Belgium and South Africa,they  use to go out at night to shoot and kill innocent Palestinians,They would come back and laugh about it......Years later (Amongst other things I have a Real Estate Company) staff wanted a meeting to introduce new photographers,finance providers,advertisers etc.,who we had never used before.

Amongst the Financiers was this very Belgian Murderer I had seen in Israel..I felt SICK.....he did his spew and wanted to get on board,but I had to tell him I don't do business with Murderers..................I took him aside and explained that I first met him in Israel,I never saw him again.

I have met Scum in my life,the worst type....Cowards

The trouble with most on here is You Live on Memories,not even your own......but it's time to move forward,everyone has some memory of the past BUT what I find revolting,No one ever criticizes the Nazis on your side??????unless they attribute me as being a Islamo/Nazi or Palestinians,I find these two groups heinous but some don't like the truth I give them so they insult me, to the best of their ability,which ain't much.......I am I feel at times am the only person that wants Peace for the Jews and Palestinians.....Neither side will be free until they decide together to want it badly enough.......and only the Palestinians and the Jews can change the Status Quo.steve
You,can get it if you REALLY WANT


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 14, 2016)

skye said:


> Always my best to you  too   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Palestinian terrorists ARE scum indeed
> 
> ...



let the Arab Muslim scum blither on as they will 

It makes no difference

they have lost this battle long ago


----------



## theliq (Apr 14, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Always my best to you  too   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ...


Just Typical NON SENSE...............Boston if you have nothing sensible to say..Bugger Off


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Oh tosh

what twaddle


----------



## theliq (Apr 14, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


Well you would know of course......I dunno Boston,what on earth Motivates your brain ?????


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > That Sanders is Jewish has little bearing on anything.  American Jews are not Israelis.
> ...



Notwithstanding your scenery chewing, American Jews are still not Israelis.

I am not surprised about the name's origin.  It was lifted from a story written by an American Jew, who by the way is not Israeli.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Apr 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I was talking about Odious's signature line as well as other posts that he has made.


----------



## theliq (Apr 14, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


It was NOT LIFTED....it is and old Jewish? monika,from Romania,an Ashke(nazi ) but then Ashkenazi's are not real Jews anyway,so your point is????


----------



## theliq (Apr 14, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes
> ...


No Crime being Jewish


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Makes me wonder why the Pallies do it to themselves.....


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Do what?  The Palestinians didn't invite the Europeans to invade and colonize the land they inhabited.  The British facilitated the invasion and colonization as they did throughout the world.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Who invited the invading / colonizing Turks and later the Egyptian, Syrian and Lebanese squatters?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



*Do what?
*
Kill their own civilians.

*The Palestinians didn't invite the Europeans to invade and colonize the land they inhabited.
*
So what? The Palestinians weren't in charge and didn't own the land.
*
The British facilitated the invasion*

The Ottomans lost, the Jews got their homeland.
Your Pallie buddies should move to Syria, I hear there is room.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Jew hatred? Odorous?  Why....WHAT MAKE YOU THINK THAT?!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 14, 2016)

theliq said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Your ignorance makes me ill, and angry.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 14, 2016)

No reason to be angry.

Most of the nonsense the pro terrorists spew is actually quite funny.

We have one clown who actually thinks all Israeli's come from Europe. LMAO

We have another that thinks Judaic people living in the US aren't actually Jewish. LOL

We've got an avowed Nazi skulking around here somewhere.

Hell we've even got one rodent announced himself as some kinda master bator or debater that was it. Gosh I get them mixed up because as it turns out that particular clown hasn't managed to win a single point, and its been months.

All in all its quite the clown car.

No reason to be mad, hell I feel sorry for most of them and as a bonus I about bust a gut every time I read some of this stuff. 

For instance, they're all indignant the Israeli's nocked off 1500 terrorists and 500 or so human shields being used by the Arab Muslims. Wasn't to long ago in WWII civilian casualties were up around 70% I'd think that kinda improvement would be appreciated, particularly in light of the Arab Muslims widespread use of human shields.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 14, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> No reason to be angry.
> 
> Most of the nonsense the pro terrorists spew is actually quite funny.
> 
> ...


Yup, antisemitism is a mental illness, and it is clearly on display on this forum.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



The Palestinian Muslims and Christians were happy to have the Ottoman Turks to remove the ruling Mamluks.  There were no invading or colonizing Egyptians, Syrians or Lebanese.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


So I'm sure you can document for us that the invading/ colonizing Turks were welcomed.

There certainly were invading / colonizing Egyptians, Syrians or Lebanese. You're Knowledge of history is remarkably juvenile.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Jokes on you Numbskull, you are the invading colonists, Jordanians, Egyptians, Syrians or Lebanese. All Arab Muslims are invaders.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



I already did with a link to the book and the text.  What's juvenile is your inability to understand academic English which is what historical texts are written in. 

There were no invading Egyptians, Syrians or Lebanese.  Forces coming to the rescue of Muslims and Christians being attacked by European invaders do not constitute an invasion.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



The only invaders were the European Zionists, they invaded from another continent.  The intervention of the Arab armies was an attempt to stop the invading Europeans from evicting and mass murdering the native Muslims and Christians.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


It really irks you to discover that the geographic region of Palestine was invaded / colonized by Turks and later by Egyptian, Syrian and Lebanese squatters. 

Choosing to remain fact-challenged is your decision. Do you find a certain security in your willful ignorance?


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Again the jokes on you Numbskull 

Declaration of Invasion 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...iqN4HE9k6nKy2znQAoFXPQ&bvm=bv.119408272,d.amc


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2016)

It irks you that I have exposed your fantasy.  You have absolutely no idea who ruled the area or when.  You didn't even know that Mamluks ruled Palestine before the Ottomans, you silly little girl. LOL


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Yup, its an invasion 

I wonder if Bernie has seen this graph


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



It was an intervention to save the Muslims and Christians.  The Muslims and Christians of Palestine were not invaded and they were the native people.  The Jews were European invaders.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> It irks you that I have exposed your fantasy.  You have absolutely no idea who ruled the area or when.  You didn't even know that Mamluks ruled Palestine before the Ottomans, you silly little girl. LOL


You're getting quite frothy. History eludes you so you're left to lash out as your attempt at argument is only fraud.

I assigned your homework task which was to research the Turk invasion / colonization of the region of Palestine. How are we to move on to exploring the Egyptian, Syrian and Lebanese invasion / colonization if you can't complete simple tasks?


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



It was a declaration of war as it led to a condition of war.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Yup, its an invasion
> 
> I wonder if Bernie has seen this graph



Fake chart again.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Lie again ;--)


----------



## Hollie (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, its an invasion
> ...


You're befuddled when faced with facts.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2016)

Your chart is fake and you do not provide a source.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...




What facts?  A fake chart without a source is not fact.  It is propaganda. But that's all you know.  Zionist propaganda


----------



## Hollie (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I can see you're angry and frustrated. Don't let facts cause you such angst. 

Submit to the truth.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 14, 2016)

These antisemites are so predictable, it gets boring.  This one, likes to divert the topic of every thread to the same old lies, over and over.  It got exposed when he became a cheer leader to the other antisemite Odorous, who regretted that the Nazis didn't kill all the Jews.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



LOL. Angry? Pointing out a fake chart without a source does not imply anger. It just makes my case that all you have to support your fantasy views is Zionist propaganda.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I'll let him stew for a while and then provide a source. Although this has all been gone over before. He's just desperate to avoid the topic of Israel's very effective attacks against the terrorist enclave of Gaza.


----------



## theliq (Apr 14, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


and Jewish SQUATTERS...let us not forge


----------



## member (Apr 14, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



_*". . .with friends like this, do the Palestinians need any enemies"*_



 *~* 





 



_*". . .do the Palestinians need any *_(more)_* enemies *(other than themselves ?)*"*_​


 




Present day...........



 


......................."We still Govern_mental_ over Palestinian puppet people"


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2016)

member said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Apr 14, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




Of course, the Israelis are quite effective in killing children in Gaza.  I agree.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



WWII saw a civilian casualty rate of about 70%

The Israeli's have it down to about 25%. And thats AFTER the the Arab muslims throw their children into the line of fire 

Good job Israel. Keep up the good work ;--)


----------



## member (Apr 14, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







This isn't tit~for~tat.....palestinians and their terrorist government, *"killing children in Gaza" * -- yeah, responsible for it all...

*+* (..well, you know)   

)

_ ._ *(*

*)* ...you just can't help yourself........


----------



## Roudy (Apr 14, 2016)

Meh, get over it, Palestinian terrorist animals have been hijacking planes and targeting civilians for over 100 years.  Let's not forget t the world realized who these subhumanoids were in the Munich massacre and then in Entebbe. In fact, most of what today's Islamist terrorists like ISIS and Al Queda do today, i.e. suicide bombings etc. they learned from their Palestinian Muslim terrorist animal brothers.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 15, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Of course, Israel does not target civilians. There are arab-moslem civilian deaths but those can be attributed directly to the islamic terrorist arabs-moslems committing acts of war from civilian areas. 

It's a symptom of the debilitating disease called '_Pal'istanian' Mentality_*™ *to explicitly put civilians in the line of fire for use as cheap propaganda.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...




And seemingly using UNRWA funds and tacit approval in the process. 

The entire conflict is perpetuated by the UN at this point. The Arab Muslim voting block and its influence has heavily influenced the conflict as has the aid money paid to various member of various terrorist organizations.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 15, 2016)

Israel attacks civilian targets, most of Israel's targets are civilians, as every independent organization that analyzes conflicts has concluded.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 15, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Israel attacks civilian targets, most of Israel's targets are civilians, as every independent organization that analyzes conflicts has concluded.


Just more of your unfounded, hysterical ranting, I'm afraid. 

As usual, you supply no evidence to support your ranting, just the usual, blathering, baseless claims.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 15, 2016)

montelatici said:


> ... most of Israel's targets are civilians ... /QUOTE]
> 
> Only because you label all Gazan combatants as "civilian freedom fighters".
> 
> In reality, none of Israel's targets are civilians.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 15, 2016)

Hollie said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Israel attacks civilian targets, most of Israel's targets are civilians, as every independent organization that analyzes conflicts has concluded.
> ...



How about the LA Times?

"Israeli forces “brazenly flouted the laws of war” and showed “callous indifference to the carnage” caused by attacks on civilian targets during the recent conflict in the Gaza Strip,..."

*Amnesty International condemns Israel for Gaza civilian deaths*


----------



## Hollie (Apr 15, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



How about the LA Times?

From the same link:

Israel cited Palestinian rocket attacks, as well as cross-border tunnels dug by militants, as the principal reasons for its assault on the coastal enclave.



As usual, your Islamic terrorist heroes wage war from civilian areas and use the deaths of civilians for propaganda purposes, just as you do.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 15, 2016)

Hah! And Palestinian animals don't attack civilian targets.  One has to wonder what planet these idiots reside on.  For the last 70 years Arab Palestinians have been known as a people who commit terrorism against innocent civilians, as reported by independent organizations and news sources.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Hah! And Palestinian animals don't attack civilian targets.  One has to wonder what planet these idiots reside on.  For the last 70 years Arab Palestinians have been known as a people who commit terrorism against innocent civilians, as reported by independent organizations and news sources.



The Munich massacre 

As if I should ever have to remind anyone


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Damn, I didn't know bedsheets were in vogue 

Gotta get me one of those. 

Oh wait, its a gender discriminatory kinda thing. So only guys can where that right. Or is it only for hiding behind when as a Arab Muslim you are busily blowing up buss loads of innocent Judaic people ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 15, 2016)

montelatici said:


> The Judaic people, as you call them, are blowing away thousands of non-Judaic women and children in their homes and in shelters.
> 
> Quite a bit of cloth covering these Jewish women. LOL



Your terrorist buddies should stop firing rockets from those homes and shelters.


----------



## Searcher44 (Apr 22, 2016)

Shusha said:


> What really happened to the four boys on the beach.




I have no idea what happened to these boys, but if this story that Chris Hedges tells is true, anything could have happened. He was staying at the Gaza refugee camp of Khan Younis for several days, I think he said he was writing a magazine article. One afternoon his attention was caught by voices calling out in Arabic, which he has some fluency in. Turned out it was a few Israeli soldiers in an armored jeep taunting and cursing the boys. The boys had been playing near the wire fence of the camp. They were playing "soccer" with a ball they had made up with rags. The boys reacted as 10 year old boys could be expected to react. They picked up a few stones and started throwing them at the armored jeep. The soldiers reacted in a way that you would not expect trained professional soldiers to react. They stepped out of the jeep and gunned the boys down with their submachine guns.  The children were about 10yrs. old. Hedges spent quite a bit of time among the Palestinians reporting on the conflicts. He says it was not the first time he had seen Palestinian children drew out and shot in this fashion.  I think it was in the same article he mentioned he had never seen Hamas use children as "shields".
In this incident he accompanied the wounded to the hospital and swore out a witness statement. Deaths of this type are usually described as "children caught in crossfire" by the Israelis he said.


----------



## Shusha (Apr 22, 2016)

Searcher44 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > What really happened to the four boys on the beach.
> ...



Can't comment until I research the incident. 

Link?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2016)

theliq said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...







 Nor is it a crime to use W.P. in the manner it was used. How hamas used it is a crime though.


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 22, 2016)

theliq said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > No reason to be angry.
> ...



You seem to have trouble following simple rules there Numbnutts. As I recall our subject was our man Bernie and his error in guessing the number of dead terrorists last time around. 

But no worries, all the tantrums in the world only prove I hit the nail on the head. 

The civilian casualties in WWII were upwards of 70%+ and the civilian casualties in the latest epic beating given the hostile Gazans was only about 25%. Even when the hostile Gazans hide behind their own woman and children. 

You should be thanking the Israeli's for taking the time and effort to get that number so low. Instead you ignore that Hamas is using human shields and play the PR game of complaining when a human shield is injured or killed. 

Not fooling anyone 

Not fooling anyone at all


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2016)

Searcher44 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > What really happened to the four boys on the beach.
> ...







Yet there are many pictures of hamas using children as shields making his whole report questionable.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Those pictures have no context, like the picture of the Jewish kids in costume during Purim - how do we really know what these are and when they occurred?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 22, 2016)

*Folks...let's wander back to the topic. some light cleaning has been done, but older off topic posts still remain, please don't respond to them, the thread has moved on more or less on track.*


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 All down to hamas lining them up in front of the cowardly fighters so they wont get shot.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Searcher44 said:
> ...








 Mouse over the pictures to find their source and you will find out, but that means that you would be defending Palestinians using human shields and so would not be able to live the LIE. Much better to just ignore them and hope they go away.

 They are in context to the post I replied to denied hamas uses human shields


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Israel attacks civilian targets, most of Israel's targets are civilians, as every independent organization that analyzes conflicts has concluded.








 LINK


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 WRONG the source is Amnesty International, the LA times is just the carrier.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I did and it took me to some very iffy blog "idf blog" that, were it pro-Pali, you would label as as a biased Islamonazi source.  I wouldn't trust this source for accuracy any more than you would trust Electronic Intifada.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







So how does that make the pictures fakes, after all that is true only for the first one. Did you employ the trace feature on google for them to see when they were first used and where ?


----------



## Boston1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Sanders said he wasn't sure of the numbers, so I don't see what the problem is. 

And as it turns out the kill ratio was surprisingly good. Which should silence any critics of Israel given the Arab Muslim propensity to use human and child shields. 

I'd have to say "well done Israel" my bet is the US can't claim such an humane kill ratio in any of its modern conflicts.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2016)

_And as it turns out the kill ratio was surprisingly good. _

Yes, a tremendous achievement, the Israelis were able to murder about 7 civilians for every 3 combatants and plenty of children who are considered "little snakes" by some Israelis.

"Israel’s new justice minister considers all Palestinians to be ‘the enemy’....referred to Palestinian children as "little snakes" and appeared to justify the mass punishment of Palestinians living under Israeli occupation."

Israel’s new justice minister considers all Palestinians to be ‘the enemy’

" 2,104 Palestinian died, including 1,462 civilians, of whom 495 were children and 253 women."

Gaza crisis: Toll of operations in Gaza - BBC News

By the way, no one buys your human shield propaganda.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 23, 2016)

montelatici said:


> _And as it turns out the kill ratio was surprisingly good. _
> 
> Yes, a tremendous achievement, the Israelis were able to murder about 7 civilians for every 3 combatants and plenty of children who are considered "little snakes" by some Israelis.
> 
> ...



What a shame the Israeli justice minister has a right to an opinion. You should write a fatwa or something. To blunt your profound ignorance, you should be made aware that the justice minister does not form Israeli military policy and strategies. 

Otherwise, whine as you like about Pal'istanian civilian casualties. In spite of your ignorance regarding the undeniable evidence of your hero Islamic terrorist cowards waging acts of war from civilian areas, (undeniable except to you profoundly ignorant types), there's every good reason to assess your stuttering and mumbling as so much islamo-taqiyya.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 23, 2016)

Islamic terrorism carries consequences. 

Gaza crisis: Toll of operations in Gaza - BBC News

The number of civilians killed during Israel's Operation Protective Edge offensive has raised international concern and condemnation.

Between 8 July and 27 August, more than 2,100 Palestinians were killed in the Gaza Strip, along with 66 Israeli soldiers and seven civilians in Israel. 

The UN says the vast majority of Palestinian deaths are civilian. But figures from previous operations over the past six years in the densely populated Gaza Strip show it is not the first time civilians have paid a heavy price.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh my. We've identified another Monty'ism.

Well, that's odd. Monty's link identifies a rather strange connection between Islamic terrorists waging acts of war against Israel and Pal'istanians dying as a result of Israel responding to eliminate those Islamic terrorists from waging acts of war.

From Monty's link:

_Between 8 July and 27 August, more than 2,100 Palestinians were killed in the Gaza Strip, along with 66 Israeli soldiers and seven civilians in Israel. 


The IDF says Hamas fired at least 4,591 rockets towards Israel between 8 July and 31 August - with more than 735 intercepted by its Iron Dome anti-missile systems. It says its own forces have hit at least 5,226 targets in Gaza. A number of UN buildings have also been hit, while people were sheltering inside._




Well shucks, Monty. Might I suggest that you email Muhammud over in the  Islamic terrorist enclave of Pal'istan and have him advise the other Muhammud, the other, other Mohammad, his other friend muhammod and the other, other, other Muhammud that waging acts of war from civilian areas tends to endanger the civilians.

Gee whiz, Monty. Has no one told you that you're wearing that piece of paper on your back with the words "kick me" written in big, bold letters?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2016)

montelatici said:


> _And as it turns out the kill ratio was surprisingly good. _
> 
> Yes, a tremendous achievement, the Israelis were able to murder about 7 civilians for every 3 combatants and plenty of children who are considered "little snakes" by some Israelis.
> 
> ...



*Yes, a tremendous achievement, the Israelis were able to murder about 7 civilians for every 3 combatants
*
Stop hiding behind civilians. Fucking Muslim pussies.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > _And as it turns out the kill ratio was surprisingly good. _
> ...



Stop repeating Israeli propaganda.

*"I saw no evidence of Hamas using Palestinians as human shields"*

*Jeremy Bowen's Gaza notebook: I saw no evidence of Hamas using Palestinians as human shields*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 23, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Firing from civilian buildings. Preventing civilians from leaving before Israel strikes back.
Of course the Muslim pussies use civilians, including children, as human shields.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 23, 2016)

Lot's of complaining about "sources" here. It's NOT the sources fault.. Just because Palestinians were killed during the conflict doesn't EVEN necessarily mean they were killed by Israel.. Did THAT notion ever pop into your heads?? 

*Palestinian rockets killed more Gazans in 2014 war: Amnesty

Jerusalem (AFP) - Amnesty International said Thursday Palestinian rocket fire during the 2014 summer war in Gaza had killed more civilians in the Gaza Strip than in Israel.

Such deadly attacks on civilians on both sides constituted "a war crime," it said.

The damning report urged armed Palestinian groups to end attacks on civilians in Israel and to protect those in the Gaza Strip from the effects of such attacks.

The militant group Hamas, which de facto rules Gaza and led fighting against Israel during the conflict, slammed the report as "biased" and accused Amnesty of being a "Zionist organisation".


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/27/w...-killing-and-torturing-palestinians.html?_r=0

JERUSALEM — The militant group Hamas used last summer’s war with Israel in the Gaza Strip to carry out extrajudicial killings of at least 23 Palestinians accused of collaborating with Israel and to torture dozens of others, including political rivals, Amnesty International charged in a report issued early Wednesday.

“In the chaos of the conflict, the de facto Hamas administration granted its security forces free rein to carry out horrific abuses, including against people in its custody,” Philip Luther, the director of the Middle East and North Africa Program of Amnesty International, said in a statement. “These spine-chilling actions, some of which amount to war crimes, were designed to exact revenge and spread fear across the Gaza Strip.”

Hamas, which has not accepted responsibility for the killings, responded to the report by blaming Israel for creating a “situation of chaos” during the war. Mushir al-Masri, a spokesman for Hamas, said that Israel had attacked the Gaza security services, preventing them from managing Palestinian internal affairs properly.

‘Strangling Necks’: Abduction, Torture and Summary Killings of Palestinians by Hamas Forces During the 2014 Gaza/Israel Conflict

Strangling Necks’: Abduction, Torture and Summary Killings of Palestinians by Hamas Forces During the 2014 Gaza/Israel Conflict highlights a series of abuses, such as the extrajudicial execution of at least 23 Palestinians and the arrest and torture of dozens of others, including members and supporters of Hamas’s political rivals, Fatah.

“It is absolutely appalling that, while Israeli forces were inflicting massive death and destruction upon the people in Gaza, Hamas forces took the opportunity to ruthlessly settle scores, carrying out a series of unlawful killings and other grave abuses,” said Philip Luther, director of the Middle East and North Africa Program at Amnesty International.
“In the chaos of the conflict, the de facto Hamas administration granted its security forces free rein to carry out horrific abuses including against people in its custody. These spine-chilling actions, some of which amount to war crimes, were designed to exact revenge and spread fear across the Gaza Strip.”

Many of these unlawful killings were publicly billed as attacks against people assisting Israel during the July and August 2014 conflict as part of an operation, codenamed “Strangling Necks,” to target “collaborators.” However, in reality, at least 16 of those executed had been in Hamas custody since before the conflict broke out. Many had been awaiting the outcome of their trials when they were taken away from prison and summarily executed.
Hamas forces also abducted, tortured or attacked members and supporters of Fatah, their main rival political organization within Gaza, including former members of the Palestinian Authority security forces.
Not a single person has been held accountable for the crimes committed by Hamas forces against Palestinians during the 2014 conflict, indicating that these crimes were either ordered or condoned by the authorities.
“Instead of upholding justice, the Hamas authorities and leadership have continuously encouraged and facilitated these appalling crimes against powerless individuals. Their failure to even condemn the unlawful killings, abduction and torture of perceived suspects leaves them effectively with blood on their hands,” said Luther.

*
With that kind of chaos going on -- no one will ever get an accurate count of who killed who...


----------



## Coyote (Apr 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You were the one that wasted bandwidth lecturing me on fake photos and biased sources.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Lot's of complaining about "sources" here. It's NOT the sources fault.. Just because Palestinians were killed during the conflict doesn't EVEN necessarily mean they were killed by Israel.. Did THAT notion ever pop into your heads??
> 
> *Palestinian rockets killed more Gazans in 2014 war: Amnesty
> 
> ...



Will you accept Amnesty International's reports on Israel with the same gusto as you do for those above?

For example:

"During the war, Israeli forces fired tens of thousands of artillery and tank shells into densely populated residential areas, and launched air strikes on homes across the Gaza Strip, killing families inside in many cases. They struck schools sheltering civilians and attacked hospitals and medical workers, including ambulance staff trying to evacuate the dead and wounded."

Justice for victims of war crimes in Gaza conflict

or

"*Amnesty International claims Israeli military committed war crimes during Gaza conflict"

*


----------



## Hollie (Apr 23, 2016)

montelatici said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lot's of complaining about "sources" here. It's NOT the sources fault.. Just because Palestinians were killed during the conflict doesn't EVEN necessarily mean they were killed by Israel.. Did THAT notion ever pop into your heads??
> ...



From your link:

_On the other side, Palestinian armed groups fired thousands of rockets and mortars towards Israel, and also stored and fired munitions from residential areas of Gaza. Hamas forces executed at least 23 people in Gaza they accused of “collaborating”, and arrested and tortured others._

Oopsies!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2016)

montelatici said:


> _And as it turns out the kill ratio was surprisingly good. _
> 
> Yes, a tremendous achievement, the Israelis were able to murder about 7 civilians for every 3 combatants and plenty of children who are considered "little snakes" by some Israelis.
> 
> ...








 And which authority has stated that the Israeli's have committed murder then. Or is this you sensationalising an otherwise mundane action.

You believe in facts then show were these facts don't exist

 Hamas fires illegal weapons into Israel targeting children,   a war crime and an act of aggression

 Israel responds to the illegal weapons by returning fire

Hamas puts it weapons facilities in civilian areas and homes  contrary to international laws

Hamas then enlists civilians to protect the weapons    taking them of the protected persons list

People get killed as a result and the Palestinians cry foul because they only want half of the Laws to apply

You support Palestine and claim that they can use any and all means to defend themselves, but refuse to say when targeting children outside of the warzone became defence


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...








 Another blind journo that is afraid of what hamas will do to him if he tells the truth.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2016)

montelatici said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lot's of complaining about "sources" here. It's NOT the sources fault.. Just because Palestinians were killed during the conflict doesn't EVEN necessarily mean they were killed by Israel.. Did THAT notion ever pop into your heads??
> ...








 Proven Jew hating NGO that will LIE to put over its neo Marxist ideology.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Lot's of complaining about "sources" here. It's NOT the sources fault.. Just because Palestinians were killed during the conflict doesn't EVEN necessarily mean they were killed by Israel.. Did THAT notion ever pop into your heads??
> 
> *Palestinian rockets killed more Gazans in 2014 war: Amnesty
> 
> ...









 I wonder if monte and his enablers will accept these reports from AI or if he will claim they are hasbara like he usually does when his own sources are used against him.

Even the ICC/ICJ and UN have condemned hamas and the Palestinians for their war crimes, acts of war and breaches of International laws. Time to ramp up the pressure and stop all aid.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...








 AWWWW diddums  did you put it into practise and find that they are stock photos from the wire agencies ?


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 24, 2016)

montelatici said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Lot's of complaining about "sources" here. It's NOT the sources fault.. Just because Palestinians were killed during the conflict doesn't EVEN necessarily mean they were killed by Israel.. Did THAT notion ever pop into your heads??
> ...




I do accept most of their observations, but not their leaps to justice and verdicts.. Committing a war crime is a legal term of art. And if the enemy is fighting from "densely populated urban areas" -- then a lot of things need to get checked off.. Did the Hamas military govt make credible to remove non-combatants from the areas in which they conducted military actions? Did the Hamas military govt use abandoned UN schools or hospitals as weapons stashes, command posts or defensive positions? Did Israel make attempts to notify civilian neighborhoods of impending bombing missions? 

That kind of evidence. Because it's NOT a war crime til that evidence gets sorted out.. 

Seems like a lot of Palestinians were VICTIMS of Hamas tho.. And I don't think the top level accounting takes that into consideration...


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2016)

I see, Amnesty has its ducks in a row when it criticizes the Palestinians, but is mistaken when it criticizes the Israelis. Got it.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 24, 2016)

montelatici said:


> I see, Amnesty has its ducks in a row when it criticizes the Palestinians, but is mistaken when it criticizes the Israelis. Got it.


More baloney from the false propagandist:

Hamas DID use schools and hospitals in Gaza Strip as 'human shields'

Finnish TV Reporter at Gaza’s Al Shifa Hospital: ‘It’s True That Rockets Are Launched Here From the Gazan Side Into Israel’ (VIDEO)

Hamas Quietly Admits It Fired Rockets from Civilian Areas

Foreign Journalists Acknowledge Hamas’ Human Shields Tactics


----------



## Roudy (Apr 24, 2016)

NDTV Exclusive: How Hamas Assembles and Fires Rockets

Indian TV Reporter Films Hamas Assembling, Launching Missiles From Residential Area Outside Hotel Minutes Before Cease-Fire (VIDEO)


----------



## Searcher44 (Apr 27, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Sanders said he wasn't sure of the numbers, so I don't see what the problem is.
> 
> And as it turns out the kill ratio was surprisingly good. Which should silence any critics of Israel given the Arab Muslim propensity to use human and child shields.
> 
> I'd have to say "well done Israel" my bet is the US can't claim such an humane kill ratio in any of its modern conflicts.



"humane kill ratio", hmmmm. Is that what might be defined as an oxymoron? Close, I'm not sure if it 100% fits. This reply is late but the post struck a chord. Reminded me of the point people like Chomsky outline - how the murder of 3,000 Americans on 9/11 was punished by the complicity of America in the deaths of 1,000,000+ Arabs, Muslims, any location unlucky resident of the mid-east. And how that fulfilled George Carlin's bit on America's propensity to bomb "brown people". And how it's response to 9/11 destroyed almost totally the positive response, the shared mourning, the outrage the rest of the world felt with America on 9/12. An aggressively militant, domineering America is not a calming peaceful influence. I look at this as one of those foreigners who had that empathetic shared feeling with America who has since seen the American Empire become far beyond anything the British could imagine who also had an Empire on which the Sun Never Set. Globalresearch.ca calls it an "integrated network of military bases and installations which covers the entire Planet (Continents, Oceans and Outer Space)." 





This map leaves out little details like America's military base on Diego Garcia in the middle of the Indian Ocean which gives it potential military (and economic) control of the greater parts of 3 continents. The cost of this reach to the American taxpayer is debilitating in its social effects. Bernie Sander's socialist dreams would be perfectly affordable if Corporate America (actually Globalist Corporations) did not need their military enforcement arm to police potential competition in the World.











Whoa, have I gone off on an anti-Imperial rant? I think I have.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 15, 2017)

*BERNIE SANDERS' JEWISH PROBLEM*
*The senator's long anti-Israel track record.*
June 15, 2017

Discover The Networks





Leftist attorney and lifelong Democrat Alan Dershowitz recently condemned Senator Bernie Sanders for having campaigned in support of Labour Party Leader Jeremy Corbyn in the British election. “There is no doubt that Corbyn and his Labour Party are at the very least tolerant of anti-Semitic rhetoric, if not peddlers of it,” wrote Dershowitz, noting “Corbyn's association with some of the most rancid anti-Semites.” “There are two reasons,” Dershowitz added, “why Sanders would campaign for an anti-Semite: 1) he has allowed Corbyn's socialism to blind him to his anti-Semitism; 2) he doesn't care about Corbyn's anti-Semitism because it is not important enough to him.”

Dershowitz was correct on both counts, and the roots of Sanders' views regarding Israel and the Jewish people can be traced back to his youth.

After college, in 1963, Sanders lived and worked for a number of months in an Israeli kibbutz known as Kibbutz Sha'ar Ha'amakim (KSH), which was co-founded by an Israel-hating Arabist who had previously been arrested as a Soviet spy. The founders of KSH uniformly revered Joseph Stalin, and the Zionist-Marxist youth movement Hashomer Hatzair (HH), which hosted Sanders at the kibbutz, was devoutly loyal to the Soviet Union. As Daniel Greenfield notes, a number of left-wing groups described HH as “Leninist and even Stalinist.” Moreover, says Greenfield, HH made it plain that “its cooperation with Zionists was a temporary expedient” designed to help “pave the way” for a socialist revolution, and that it “viewed Israel's independence” as nothing more than “a transitional phase” in the development of “a bi-national socialist state” that would eventually “destroy Israel.”

...

Bernie Sanders has a very ugly track record vis à vis Israel and the Jewish people. Thus it is hardly a surprise that he would throw his political support behind Jeremy Corbyn.

Bernie Sanders' Jewish Problem


----------



## theliq (Jun 15, 2017)

Searcher44 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sanders said he wasn't sure of the numbers, so I don't see what the problem is.
> ...


ACTUALLY   DIEGO GARCIA is owned b y the UK


----------

